# BL Trading Cards (Samples inside!)



## Khadijah

Ight, i seen a old thread that mentioned this, and I ate some stackers (lol) and decided to actually do one. If anybody got any ideas on other shit that should be on em, etc, post it in here, the first one is just a trial but it could be a lot funnier/better. So post your ideas in here, post if you want a trading card made of yourself and what your stats would be, etc. Ill post a template version for anybody else who wants to do it too.

Who better to start with than CG....







template link
template without text

Well what do yall think? You aint gotta be good at shit to add on. you can do a shitty job in paint if you want the point is to be fun not be good at designing shit. someone other than me better do one Im tellin ya!

here is the drug icons for your using pleasure







































 <---UPDATED: METH AND OXY ICONS!


----------



## Tenchi

Make one for meee!  I've drunk too much tonight.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Dude  I want one.  Gotta catch em all!


----------



## L2R

who wants the ultra limited edition gold foil sperm in the freezer card?

only released exclusively in japan


----------



## Beatlebot

To make this thread more interesting, we should instead focus on making a card that could beat the ClubbingGuido card. But since I can't think of another Bluelighter that trumps CG it's already game over.


----------



## Khadijah

I want to do GP, PW, Tally, unsquare, those are the first ones that came to mind but yall could do it too its mad easy the template is all made up all youd have to do is add the pic and the specifics . Ima do more later but yall should play too.


----------



## waylost

They were giving this one away @ the store.


----------



## Thou

lacey k said:
			
		

> I want to do GP, PW, Tally, unsquare, those are the first ones that came to mind but yall could do it too its mad easy the template is all made up all youd have to do is add the pic and the specifics . Ima do more later but yall should play too.



Oooh I want a fancy one like Lacey does em'!!!


----------



## Khadijah

Well post your stats n all that and maybe I will see what I can do!

maker reserves the right to alter stats for lulz


----------



## Thou

Strengths: Good mannered, even tempered, avoid nonsensical arguements at all costs.

Weaknesses: Feeding trolls, ranting tl;dr type posts, unhealthy obsession with posting naked pictures of myself.

Special skills/techniques:  Fungal culture afficienado, Helping out in TDS when I can, sweet talkin' the fine womens, ability to post whilst holing on ketamine as long as I wear an eye patch (plus I like to pretend I'm a pirate too).

Drug Affiliations: Every Psych imaginable, Ketamine and Nitrous, Coke/Amphetamine/Dope (occasionaly), Weed (everyday). Benzo's being the most prominant though.

Home Forums: Lounge, Second Opinion, PD

Arch nemesis: waylost (anyone surprised?)

Your the best!

Edit: I'd use the template myself but stuck at work with no photoshop, I can do it when I get home though if your busy. Thanks sweets!






I'm just going to do this myself when I get home, but I'm the above picture, because, well, I love it.


----------



## Tenchi

Am I doin it rite?


----------



## Khadijah

Hahah hell yea tenchi!!! U got it!

I just made one for GP but it wont let me load it. WTF. Oh will in a lil bit i will do it. Hahah, indeed. General msg to everyone: DO MOAR


----------



## Thou

I'm so pissed I don't have photoshop right now. ARRRRGHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## vibr8tor

omg, i wants one!!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!111!11!!!!!!!!!


----------



## junglejuice

That is simply awesome

:D


----------



## Khadijah

Ight so on the waitin list we got 2-cb first, n then Vibby. You know i got you girl!

Then I will amuse myself by makin ones of everyone I feel like.


----------



## Thou

^wuv you


----------



## vibr8tor




----------



## GenericMind

hahaha these are awesome.


----------



## Khadijah

GM you should be on one too.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Definitely digging it.  Good job lacey.


----------



## plurMONSTER

This is great!  Nice one, lacey!




p.s. I want one too. hehe


----------



## Edvard Munch

Contributing to this thread seems like work.


----------



## GenericMind

lacey k said:
			
		

> GM you should be on one too.



Then get to work woman.


----------



## Khadijah

thats the one from before....dont worry yall will get yours....i just couldnt upload this one til now cuz photobucket was bein gay


----------



## lilczey

lol wow these are mad funny AWSOME LACEY!!!!!!!!

u gotta do me yo....it would be more funny if u did one of me


----------



## Khadijah

ill get u too....

Just post the pic u want to get used on your tradin card (that applies to everyone) so i aint gotta go thru n find a good one, or so i dont use a shitty one that u dont like


----------



## dbailey11

Jesus is that pic big enough?


----------



## guineaPig

psh, fluffy already has her own magic card.


----------



## Damien

C L A S S I C


----------



## ClubbinGuido

I'm detecting large quantities of win in this thread.  The win is off the charts.  This thread is epic Lacey.


----------



## guineaPig

what, no scouter pic attached to your post?

you're slippin' dude.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

guineaPig said:
			
		

> what, no scouter pic attached to your post?
> 
> you're slippin' dude.







*SLIP THIS!*


----------



## guineaPig

oh man, no matter how many times you post those pics, they still make me laugh.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Glad I can make you laugh.  That makes me happy.


----------



## guineaPig

repost that stan lee shit in the talk to yourself thread.

i can't be arsed to go through like 10 of those threads to locate it.


----------



## Damien




----------



## dbailey11

I looked up nurotoken and there's no such BLer. Was he vaporized by Lacey?


----------



## Thou

^I do in fact believe that's some* brilliant *birlliance write there. Just above my head thar.


----------



## guineaPig

dbailey11 said:
			
		

> I looked up nurotoken and there's no such BLer. Was he vaporized by Lacey?


he probably means narutokun.
and i forgot to PM that dude to tell hime that bleach is 10x better than naruto.

curses.


----------



## TALLY

2cbbouyant said:
			
		

> ^I do in fact believe that's some brilliant birlliance write there. Just above my head thar.



Shit, the actual idea for a thread like this is pretty fucking smart filled if you ask me. Its creative, yet simple.  

Props and more props, to Lacey for sprinklin' some of that fuckin mad brainage skill type shit onto us.

You thought outside the box and it paid off.  Now if we could only get your box out, then I think there just might have to give you an award or atleast a free gift certificate to Best Buy.


----------



## guineaPig

lacey k said:
			
		

> thats the one from before....dont worry yall will get yours....i just couldnt upload this one til now cuz photobucket was bein gay


quoted for mad appreciation :D
shit made me laugh so hard.


----------



## alasdairm

awesome thread idea lacey.

alasdair


----------



## ClubbinGuido

guineaPig said:
			
		

> and i forgot to PM that dude to tell hime that bleach is 10x better than naruto.



I told him DBZ was better than Naruto and he called me a cocksucker.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Thou

This is absurdity at its absolute finest


----------



## ClubbinGuido

How cool would it be to actually have some company print these cards and then be able to buy them and raise money for the site.  I would fucking collect them all!


----------



## TALLY

I would buy them if instead of gum, they put drugs....

better yet...

If they were scratch n sniff cards and they were personally scented by each bluelight female.  I would permanantly be walking around smelling my fingers like I was 12 again and getting my first scent of a girls "butterscotch" upon my finger.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

This fucking guy lol.


----------



## vibr8tor

mine smellz like cereal marshmallows.


these are beyond awesome.  i need the complete set, and i'm not trading a single one :D


----------



## TALLY

vibr8tor said:
			
		

> mine smellz like cereal marshmallows.
> 
> 
> these are beyond awesome.  i need the complete set, and i'm not trading a single one :D



I would take your card with me in my wallet until it faded away.  Then I would eat it with some farver beans and a nice kianti....*creepy sound hannibal makes but mine would be more like a honking noise like a duck*


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Beatlebot said:
			
		

> To make this thread more interesting, we should instead focus on making a card that could beat the ClubbingGuido card. But since I can't think of another Bluelighter that trumps CG it's already game over.



Only my other personality can trump myself.  I'm my own worst enemy.


----------



## Khadijah

more tomorrow guise! Im headin 2 bed but un like the beardoff entries or other BL shit that never ended up workin out, i WILL be makin more of these....everyone who wants one will get one eventually....And Damien Pft, ight, we will have to see the rare lacey card mis prints tomorrow, becuz I been here 5 years ight, OMG.:D plus i got to put the lil drug icons in here for yall to play with n add to em so its all official like


----------



## Pshaaw

TALLY said:
			
		

> I would buy them if instead of gum, they put drugs....
> 
> better yet...
> 
> If they were scratch n sniff cards and they were personally scented by each bluelight female.  I would permanantly be walking around smelling my fingers like I was 12 again and getting my first scent of a girls "butterscotch" upon my finger.



butterscotch..  u made me lol again.. til i almost peed..

kick ass thread lacey!!  i want one too..


----------



## TALLY

Pshaaw said:
			
		

> butterscotch..  u made me lol again.. til i almost peed..
> 
> kick ass thread lacey!!  i want one too..



Almost?

You prude!!


----------



## Pshaaw

ok.. i peed a little


----------



## TALLY

Pshaaw said:
			
		

> ok.. i peed a little



Looks like now instead of scratch n sniff cards.....you now have scratch n sniff panties......mmmmmmm smells uriney!

Actually, you should go pawn those panties because now  theyre  pretty much priceless.....now that they are golden.


----------



## Pshaaw

if i laugh any harder.. . nevermind.. lol


----------



## TALLY

^What?  You can tell me.  If you laugh any harder youre going to post nude pics in the nudie thread.  

Well, then call me Bob fucking Hope because Im here tonights a show for me to tell ya all the jokes you want.


----------



## eggman

There is nothing but win with these cards

fucking gold standard


----------



## Wintermute

Ok, seriously, this is the coolest fucking idea ever. 

I'd say do one of me, buuuut it probably wouldn't happen until my power level is atleast 5000. 

Maybe I'll make a few for other people. God knows I lurk enough to pull it off. 

EDIT: Seriously though. Fucking props to you Lacey. This is so fucking awesome. I used to be into Magic the Gathering, so this is up my alley.


----------



## Beatlebot

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> Only my other personality can trump myself.  I'm my own worst enemy.



I have to say I agree with you there   There should be a dark side CG card.


----------



## goatofthenever

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> How cool would it be to actually have some company print these cards and then be able to buy them and raise money for the site.  I would fucking collect them all!


Then we could finally cut up our drugs with something besides a major credit card.


----------



## pennywise




----------



## Finder

lol newport icon


----------



## pennywise

btw lacey, you should post a template without the text at the bottom. It's hard to move the categories without fuckin up the background, and I'm sure you have it saved as a .psd so you could just make the text invisible and save it as a .jpg and upload it, that way we could write in the text ourselves however we wanted it, with more/less room for each category.

Sweet thread, though!


----------



## alasdairm

alasdair


----------



## recons

alasdairm said:
			
		

> alasdair


modnazi=stupidhead


----------



## Chaos23

Not to jump on the teat of the 'this thread is awesome Lacey' bandwagon...

BUT:

This thread is fucking awesome lacey.  I will need to make one of myself or someone else.  when I am bored and not doing busy things IRL.


----------



## That_Guy

I want to make one, but I don't have PS on this comp and my real computer is currently with some shitdicked fuckhole bag tosser in Atlanta, since he decided to "borrow" it from me.

EDIT: I will continue to whine about this until American Airlines sends me a check.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Oh man this thread is win, I especially dug Ali's.  SOmeone should make one for me.


----------



## The_Idler

how many of you guys actually get the OVER 9000!!!!1!1! thing?

*chan users much?

brb with some TCs later, PSCS3 is on =]


----------



## ladyinthesky

pennywise said:
			
		

>



quoted for awesomeness


----------



## Damien

The_Idler said:
			
		

> how many of you guys actually get the OVER 9000!!!!1!1! thing?


*WHAT?! 9000?!*


----------



## JV

waylost said:
			
		

> They were giving this one away @ the store.



you fail waylost.  DIAF.  

i would like one, but theres lots of people in line and i need to put another picture on here.


----------



## The_Idler




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

cant read
too small
 
great thread otherwise

(fluffy you look good on that, for some reason it seem like you are morphing into DFRS,     and DRFS now have red hair ! tun tun tun what the fuck is happening)


----------



## lilczey

lacey k said:
			
		

> ill get u too....
> 
> Just post the pic u want to get used on your tradin card (that applies to everyone) so i aint gotta go thru n find a good one, or so i dont use a shitty one that u dont like


ok here u go








      

be kind


OR


----------



## Pharcyde

this is great, fantastic idea


----------



## Rusty Cage

I really like this thread I wish I had the fotoshop skill-z to make a few... yup.


----------



## Wintermute

You should put up the icons and stuff, cause I'm going to make myself one. It'll be like that card you get in every package.


"Argh, not _another_ Wintermute card! I have so many of these worthless things. Who the fuck is this noob anyway?"


----------



## Khadijah

YoOOO LOL PENNYWISE!!! Hahahah that one is awesome.

I will upload the template without text. I just thought yall babies would want it as easy as possible  But you got it. Ima make more today too. As soon as i drink this coffee and have a morning bump of dope


----------



## vibr8tor

^that would be awesome!  i wanna make a few, but i'm kinda re-tah-ded when it comes to stuff like that.  odd, i know, considering how AMAZING my duckowl turned out


----------



## jam uh weezy

I started to make one of someone but when i got to the drugs i realized i don't know what drugs they use on a normal basis....i need to lurk the drug forums more. it was funny too.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

The_Idler said:
			
		

> how many of you guys actually get the OVER 9000!!!!1!1! thing?
> 
> *chan users much?



Wuts dat ovah 9,000 mean guise?


----------



## guineaPig

i've been wondering that myself.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

And wuts asterik chan? Wats dat?


----------



## bromance

This is a hilarious thread.


----------



## That_Guy

I think that it means that there is a value and the value is that of greater than 9X10^3


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

best. thread. ever.


----------



## Khadijah

Aight, ima upload the blank template now and the lil icons, let me know if you tink of more tho. Right now we got dope, coke, e pills, adderalls/any random pill poppin activities (a pill to show pills...dehhhh), liquor, beer, weed, and newports lol (Thanks for that one pdub  )


----------



## chicpoena

Lacey, this is seriously the greatest thread ever!


----------



## chicpoena

Where's center's trading card 

I thought he'd have one by now for sure


----------



## Damien

jam uh weezy said:
			
		

> I started to make one of someone but when i got to the drugs i realized i don't know what drugs they use on a normal basis....i need to lurk the drug forums more. it was funny too.


Just post it anyways.


----------



## papa

this is a great thread Lacey,...../add subscription


----------



## Khadijah

Aight, heres the links for the icons n all that, and I will add them to the first post too so everyone can find em. 

(Just click the link and you can save the image to use.) They are all saved as gif's with the transparency saved too so u shouldnt have to trim no white borders from around it or nothin.


Weed





Newport





Liquor





Dope





E pill





Coke





 (That one will show good on a dark background, u cant see it too good here but on the blue BG it will look fine)

beer





Adderall/whatever pills





Psychedelics





o yea and I forgot K! So the lil K can stand for all dissociatives since i aint gonna get THAT into it lol. Thanks circle K ,your logo is a great drug reference!
K





O yea and....OC's/Pharm opiates










There ya go....


Thanks guys Im havin fun doin it too


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

awesome!


----------



## bromance

Yay, I will play with this later today.  Thanks Lacey.


----------



## chicpoena

What program do you use to do this? I'm not really a computer person so I have no idea how to even go about making these but I'd really like to make one.


----------



## Khadijah

Photoshop mang!


----------



## Khadijah




----------



## pennywise

^awesome.

how did you make the lettering in her name? 

lol i like the circle K for ketamine and the kandy necklace! :D


----------



## JV

lacey k said:
			
		

>



that is fuckin awesome lacey!  :D


----------



## Khadijah

its a font called "fuzzy cootie" lol...I just thought that was appropriate somehow....I cant take the credit for that  bad ass lettering my self.

I think ima make a few more here. Penny I know you dont like your pic gettin used on here but i want to do you! Give me a pic to use as your profile plzzzzzzz


----------



## pennywise

actually, I did post this one in a pic thread a while ago if you remember...






that one will work. 

yeah plz make me one! I'm gonna make some more too as soon as I get time.


----------



## Khadijah

and o yea ninjadan....I can read em just fine n no one else seems to have a problem readin it w/the size....so it looks like u are just TOO OLD to be able to see good!!!


----------



## Damien

^ Good un bruv!


----------



## waylost

JV said:
			
		

> you fail waylost.  DIAF.



Just a contribution to the topic.   Kind of like the opposite to what you do around here.  Just a joke.  Save us all another post containing.   'i hope waylost gets banned' so we get the impression you don't cry over things posted on the inernet. 


pennywise weakness = spot on


----------



## pennywise

sweeeet, lacey!!!! :D

nice, you keep bustin out new drug icons. hehehe I def. put too much effort into my troll-slaying. I should have the custom title "troll fewd." Either that or "dope ninja." lol yeah I think I would definitely prefer "dope ninja" . I have more than 3 years but I guess you can only count the ones under my current name. Even if you include my old posts though it's still under 9000 . I'll get to over 9000 one day.  

Awesome job.


----------



## Chicago66

aw I want one too! but im running too many things to open photoshop right now.


----------



## JV

i hope waylost gets banned.


----------



## GenericMind

Do one of me!


----------



## Chicago66

lol

"j/kb&"


----------



## Khadijah

I know penny, i was thinkin of ur old name, u def got more yrs than that but i wasnt sure how many so i decided to stick to what i know.  and yea i keep makin new icons cuz i cant neglect the main categories...Plus the 80 was mad easy to make so as long as it aint too hard i create more. i think that covers about everything now tho...maybe I should make a "key" for what each one represents ...LOL...wow im gettin involved in this


----------



## pennywise

how did you make the 80 anyway? You even got the color exactly right and the way the numbers in the 80 look.


----------



## jam uh weezy

Haha dude, that is the only picture of  you i could find! I left drug affiliation empty so somebody could fix it.


----------



## bromance

Man these are all so great.


----------



## waylost

Pennywise you look 8 feet tall my good man. You should have drawn upon this. You'd pound me if this veil of anonymity was reeled back and my cheekiness was face to face.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Do me! Do me!

http://i.bluelight.ru/g//502/230940201_l.jpg


----------



## Khadijah

NO!!!

Do yourself like you do every night 

LOL yo, on the real tho, You KNOW that I cant do it when you are so eager all the time. Maybe someone else will take up the cause, but if i was the teacher, youd be the kid standin with his hand raised like PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME I KNOW THE ANSWER PICK ME and I wouldnt call on you just becuz you are tryin to get picked so hard. You gonna have to sit back n have some patience like everybody else. the more you ask the farther back to the end of the line you will get pushed. :D


----------



## bromance

Enod, you've already got one on the previous page!


----------



## FILTHY44

This thread just might make me donate to BL....


Good shit Lacey...
Collect'em all...LOL


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Rusty Cage said:
			
		

> I really like this thread I wish I had the fotoshop skill-z to make a few... yup.


hehe i thought i clicked the nudie thread
(in my user CP and this was first post)
i was wondering wtf...  0)_(o


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Wintermute said:
			
		

> "Argh, not _another_ Wintermute card! I have so many of these worthless things. Who the fuck is this noob anyway?"



i like you
 so STFU worthless noob


----------



## JB




----------



## Khadijah

8( I hate those fake cards. I shoulda knew it wasnt real when the package was already kinda ripped open, but no i fuckin bought it anyways and I got a counterfeit Johny Boy card. Look, they didnt even TRY to make em look alike! At least the last time i got fooled into buyin a fake one it LOOKED like the same shit and some of the printing was just uneven. This is like a gucci knockoff that says "GUCHI"


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

lacey k said:
			
		

> and o yea ninjadan....I can read em just fine


*ok*
im changing my screen size parameter thing...
%)


----------



## FILTHY44

Johny Boy said:
			
		

>





Bootlegs allready????

They must be worth some loot collect'em all...


----------



## Jamshyd

Hehee cool thread :D

Someone do meeeeee! Pwetty pweeeeze!






Afflictions: K, K, K, K, chardonay, valium 

Weaknesses: McWigga, Samadhi_Smiles, men in general

(the rest is up to you, and you can add to the above) .


----------



## Khadijah

Ight so so far we got these cards done:

ClubbinGuido
guineaPig
Tenchi
Vibr8tor
Lacey K
Pennywise
Damien8787

Bootleg Johny Boy and Enod cards

Anybody else Im missin? prolly....

On the list to get done....
2cbuoyant 
Lilczey
Tally 
Jamshyd 
GEG, (I know you didnt ask, but i got one in mind for you girl!) 

There should be more...Add your name to the list...if you request a card...


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

lacey k said:
			
		

> 8( I hate those fake cards.


nah this one is more AD&D
its not a fake, its made to play another game
you need to buy lots of books to learn to play this one
i mean those cards are selling big (the original one)
so they are trying to market it to every crowd (hence the "bootleg" one)


----------



## FILTHY44

do one for Center...


----------



## Khadijah

Oh yea we will have to do center too...he gets a special card lol...but save that for after the members in good standing get theirs lol.


----------



## Damien

jam uh weezy said:
			
		

> Haha dude, that is the only picture of  you i could find! I left drug affiliation empty so somebody could fix it.


hahahah, YES! That is awesome! Mad . I missed it till Lacey said I has one. Thanks. My drug affiliations are on the lo lo. I like that lol! It means I am doing it right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did one for Tally Lacey. 
There are a ton that should get cards.
Ninjadan is going to get a mofoing card! 
DonkeyPunch should probably get one even though he has abandoned us for whatever that "IRL" thing people are talking about. 
There should also be some classic ones like McWigga. 
I'm going to put some time into this later.


----------



## Pillthrill

I love these, they are great....hmmm will anyone do one of me....nope I'm to lame.


----------



## tigger420

lacey k said:
			
		

> Ight so so far we got these cards done:
> 
> ClubbinGuido
> guineaPig
> Tenchi
> Vibr8tor
> Lacey K
> Pennywise
> Damien8787
> 
> Bootleg Johny Boy and Enod cards
> 
> Anybody else Im missin? prolly....
> 
> On the list to get done....
> 2cbuoyant
> Lilczey
> Tally
> Jamshyd
> GEG, (I know you didnt ask, but i got one in mind for you girl!)
> 
> There should be more...Add your name to the list...if you request a card...




Tiggs wants in.........magic card would rock cuz I'm a big fan.


----------



## FILTHY44

If you want yours to be super awsome, just make your own its not hard...


----------



## Ghettochrist

Aha this is good fun i'll have to have some fun with this thread at some point


----------



## JB

It's not a bootleg it's a vintage reprint.


----------



## jam uh weezy

yea right i bet you got it in hong kong!!

glad you like it damien:D


----------



## Khadijah




----------



## chicpoena

Lacey, can I add my name to the list? I'll send you a link to the picture of me I'd like you to use. Photoshop is fucking expensive!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

_"for everything else there is mastercard"_

not for too long,,
they are going DOWN 

BL Trading Cards is now the new status quo



			
				chicpoena said:
			
		

> Photoshop is fucking expensive!


i had it for free (with my fucking expensive toy)
but there is some alternative
actually i think that mspaint *is* the alternative (at least for that kind of stuff)
but GIMP or some other are there too
you just lazy (hehe)


----------



## Khadijah

Not everybody pays for photoshop you know. Anyways of course chica. Hit up the PM, my inbox is full but im deletin some right now. And Ninja, dont think you aint gettin one! After this one im workin on now, YOURE NEXT!!!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

you seems to call it like a Threat
i mean
i take it as a compliment


----------



## Khadijah

Dammit, well looks like you are goin NOW becuz I cant seem to search for pics without failin. Bromance hook a sista up with a pic of you cuz for some reason i cant UTFSE like yall do and find all the pics from old threads.

ninja it is the highest compliment.


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

lacey k said:
			
		

> Ight so so far we got these cards done:
> 
> ClubbinGuido
> guineaPig
> Tenchi
> Vibr8tor
> Lacey K
> Pennywise
> Damien8787
> 
> Bootleg Johny Boy and Enod cards
> 
> Anybody else Im missin? prolly....
> 
> On the list to get done....
> 2cbuoyant
> Lilczey
> Tally
> Jamshyd
> *GEG, (I know you didnt ask, but i got one in mind for you girl!) *
> 
> There should be more...Add your name to the list...if you request a card...




SWEET!!!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

lacey k said:
			
		

> ninja,, it is the highest compliment.


nah, thats where you are wrong women
giving yoself to me is that of what you speak of



"_And giving yourself to me can never be wrong
If the love is true_"
Marvin Gaye - Lets Get It On


----------



## Khadijah

Oh you.


On the menu for tonite/tomorrow/whenever in the next 24 hrs i get in the mood....

Ninja
GEG
Bromance


----------



## Thou

Lacey K is the coolest person I've ever met.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Thou

Jamshyd said:
			
		

> Hehee cool thread :D
> 
> Someone do meeeeee! Pwetty pweeeeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afflictions: K, K, K, K, chardonay, valium
> 
> Weaknesses: McWigga, Samadhi_Smiles, men in general
> 
> (the rest is up to you, and you can add to the above) .



Wow, your a hot guy jamy...


I'd totally make out with you. For the record.


----------



## Thou

Damien8787 said:
			
		

>




lmao.


But, still, most valuable card in the series. I'd pay top dollar.


----------



## vibr8tor

no way, dood.  my card is WAY more valuable.  did you see what it's going for on ebay?!?!



I  you big time, lacey K!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Cage

Woah Woah Woah...

If you guys are going to do these do'em right!

We need an Ultra-rare Negative card, And a Digital Duality Card, and where the fuck is my card? I mean I've already done my fair share of post whoring, and crazy trolling... I don't see a Crystal Callas card, or a Zephyr Card, or a Kittyinthedark card or nothin... this set so far is like... a buncha commons and like 2 uncommons... ( I'd make these damned things but I'm about as good at photoshop as a 1 legged man is at an ass kicking contest )

This set is totally underpowered!

Also there is no l2R card, and even though I hate him with a super passion there is no Micheal card... I mean he would be like one of the original power 9 from MTG... And we need a SFF card too... with just her boobs... man I'm still a sucker for those things...


----------



## Jamshyd

2c-buoyant said:
			
		

> Wow, your a hot guy jamy...
> 
> 
> I'd totally make out with you. For the record.


*blushes* 

Naw, come on now. I'm skinny and have a very icky body. But thanks a lot for the complement, you're a sweetheart and definitely more attractive than I am .


----------



## Jamshyd

Rusty Cage said:
			
		

> Woah Woah Woah...
> 
> If you guys are going to do these do'em right!
> 
> We need an Ultra-rare Negative card, And a Digital Duality Card, and where the fuck is my card? I mean I've already done my fair share of post whoring, and crazy trolling... I don't see a Crystal Callas card, or a Zephyr Card, or a Kittyinthedark card or nothin... this set so far is like... a buncha commons and like 2 uncommons... ( I'd make these damned things but I'm about as good at photoshop as a 1 legged man is at an ass kicking contest )
> 
> This set is totally underpowered!
> 
> Also there is no l2R card, and even though I hate him with a super passion there is no Micheal card... I mean he would be like one of the original power 9 from MTG... And we need a SFF card too... with just her boobs... man I'm still a sucker for those things...



Yeah!

Like, the Jamshyd card could be brown-coloured, and if you lick it you'll trip balls on acid. 

Gawd I love myself tonight 8)


----------



## ladyinthesky

lacey k said:
			
		

> Ight so so far we got these cards done:
> 
> ClubbinGuido
> guineaPig
> Tenchi
> Vibr8tor
> Lacey K
> Pennywise
> Damien8787
> 
> Bootleg Johny Boy and Enod cards
> 
> Anybody else Im missin? prolly....
> 
> On the list to get done....
> 2cbuoyant
> Lilczey
> Tally
> Jamshyd
> GEG, (I know you didnt ask, but i got one in mind for you girl!)
> 
> There should be more...Add your name to the list...if you request a card...



Lady wants a card


----------



## pennywise

Rusty Cage said:
			
		

> Woah Woah Woah...
> 
> If you guys are going to do these do'em right!
> 
> We need an Ultra-rare Negative card, And a Digital Duality Card, and where the fuck is my card? I mean I've already done my fair share of post whoring, and crazy trolling... I don't see a Crystal Callas card, or a Zephyr Card, or a Kittyinthedark card or nothin... this set so far is like... a buncha commons and like 2 uncommons... ( I'd make these damned things but I'm about as good at photoshop as a 1 legged man is at an ass kicking contest )
> 
> This set is totally underpowered!
> 
> Also there is no l2R card, and even though I hate him with a super passion there is no Micheal card... I mean he would be like one of the original power 9 from MTG... And we need a SFF card too... with just her boobs... man I'm still a sucker for those things...



because none of those people post here anymore.

and who are you callin a common, you freakin common!


----------



## vibr8tor

yeah, i want clarification on the common/uncommon comment.  wtf does that mean?!?!


----------



## Wintermute

^magic cards. 

Rares>Uncommons>Commons


----------



## GenericMind

hey guise i cast magic missile


----------



## pennywise

sorry, I have like 10 stoneskins on. Your magic missile has no effect. 

I cast fireball.


----------



## Rusty Cage

Wintermute said:
			
		

> ^magic cards.
> 
> Rares>Uncommons>Commons



Any card set ever released, baseball cards, football cards, Basketball cards, magic cards, pokemon cards, whatever types....

It's used to denote value of said card, or rarity in which it appears.

Also just cause they don't post here anymore doesn't mean they don't need to have their own cards. Should just validate their rarity even more.


----------



## atri

lightning bolt!


----------



## pennywise

lacey k said:
			
		

> Aight, heres the links for the icons n all that, and I will add them to the first post too so everyone can find em.
> 
> (Just click the link and you can save the image to use.) They are all saved as gif's with the transparency saved too so u shouldnt have to trim no white borders from around it or nothin.
> 
> 
> Weed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liquor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E pill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That one will show good on a dark background, u cant see it too good here but on the blue BG it will look fine)
> 
> beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adderall/whatever pills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychedelics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o yea and I forgot K! So the lil K can stand for all dissociatives since i aint gonna get THAT into it lol. Thanks circle K ,your logo is a great drug reference!
> K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O yea and....OC's/Pharm opiates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go....
> 
> 
> Thanks guys Im havin fun doin it too



you forgot meth, lacey. 

How do you make it on a blank background like the icons that lacey has? I couldn't figure it out so its on a white background, but meh its not hard at all to cut out.

Edit: nm, eras3r fixed it for me.  You learn something new every day! :D

Meth Pipe





Incidentally, I got the image from this weird photo:






edit: someone needs to update TALLY's card! :D


----------



## New

This has promised to be amusing so far...


----------



## Wintermute

Aghh, I'm trying to make one before work but I suck way hard at photoshop. Balls I say, Balls!!


----------



## pennywise




----------



## ClubbinGuido

lol her arch nemesis is the hobo.


----------



## pennywise

hobos are scary


----------



## Rogue Robot

Edit: PW, here:


----------



## pennywise

yah i don't get it...


----------



## stellablue

I want a stella bella card.


----------



## Rogue Robot

pennywise said:
			
		

> yah i don't get it...



Flickr and the likes was converting the GIF to a jpeg.  So, I put it on my LJ.


----------



## pennywise

eras3r said:
			
		

> Edit: PW, here:



how'd you do that?! 

edit: oh, i see. well how did you do it in the first place then?


----------



## ClubbinGuido

eras3r said:
			
		

> Edit: PW, here:



Is dat sum glass dick?


----------



## pennywise

its a meth pipe. lacey forgot about meth. i could make a new one for crack. crack pipes (aka "stems") are straight.


----------



## Rogue Robot

pennywise said:
			
		

> how'd you do that?!



I'm speshulllllllllll

Nah, I just selected it all in PS with the magic wand, and changed the tolerance higher to select it all.  Then I copied and pasted it onto a transparent bg and saved it as a gif.


----------



## pennywise

ahhhh, so thats what transparent background means! Thanks.


----------



## Rogue Robot

No worries.


----------



## Wintermute

Well, since I'm a lowly common, I figured I'd make my own card, and then once my abilities are honed, make some for ya'll uncommon's. BTW, I suck at photoshop.






Everyone's are looking awesome! I'm totally going to collect 'em all. Literally.


Oh yeah, and feel free to re-make mine. It's hard to make a clever one for yourself 8)


----------



## Wintermute

How did everyone make the text all neat and not pixelated? Mine came out all blurry and shitty


----------



## pennywise

photoshop. it takes some learnin, but doing something like these cards is one of the easiest things you can do.


----------



## Wintermute

Yah, I have a copy of Jasc photoshop 9, but I don't really know how to use it.

I think Damien and Ninja and all of the other PS heavyweights should collaborate on a PS How-To-For-Drunks-And-Druggies thread in SO or something. That would be quite useful.


----------



## pennywise

btw, these would be awesome if they had comic-style drawings on the front. That is def. something that we could market for fund raising. You could order your own card, plus buy others.

I think I could probably do some passable comic art for the front. I know that lacey could, and prob. other ppl too.


----------



## guineaPig

god, i've been meaning to re-learn photoshop for ages.
i used to be able to do decently cool shit with that.


----------



## Wintermute

I think now that I've toyed around with it a bit I figured out some stuff. I'll probably practice my new-found abilities on a card that doesn't really matter, like Edvard Munch or someone....


----------



## pennywise

why not fix up your own card?


----------



## Rogue Robot

btw, you suck at photoshop.


----------



## Wintermute

pennywise said:
			
		

> why not fix up your own card?




Maybe later. I have to go to work   so my crappy card will stay up for a bit longer.


EDIT: Not crappy...just First Edition


----------



## alasdairm

lacey k said:
			
		

> Ight so so far we got these cards done:
> 
> ClubbinGuido
> guineaPig
> Tenchi
> Vibr8tor
> Lacey K
> Pennywise
> Damien8787


i did soup nazi: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=5911867&postcount=71

i think this would work really well as a 'make a trading card for the bluelighter above you' stylee thread? yes? no?

whatever, it's still a brilliant idea. it's like the 'roast' thread came back. a bit. only better. 

alasdair


----------



## guineaPig

^you shoulda used his gallery pic for the card lol.

speaking of which, i should probably check gallery sometime soon...


----------



## eggman

ahaha this is all good

I have collected all of the cards

Im going to put them on ebay


----------



## Khadijah

pennywise said:
			
		

> btw, these would be awesome if they had comic-style drawings on the front. That is def. something that we could market for fund raising. You could order your own card, plus buy others.
> 
> I think I could probably do some passable comic art for the front. I know that lacey could, and prob. other ppl too.



Yo I already got mines...




i think most everybody must have seen this one by now but for the noobs i guess 

That shit would look hot on the card right. its one of my fav. pics. maybe we should have a 'convert a blueligher into a cartoon character' thread PW....*cough*S.O.*cough* and we could use em in here?


Thas a whole nother story entirely. I would do portraits n shit but I am actually tryyna kinda start a lil bizness with selling those so I aint bout to do up some real serious shit in here. not that i dont love yall, but ya dig? Anyways...Im goin 2 bed.....keep this thread warm while im gone


----------



## Thou

> Originally Posted by Rusty Cage
> Woah Woah Woah...
> 
> If you guys are going to do these do'em right!
> 
> We need an Ultra-rare Negative card, And a Digital Duality Card, and where the fuck is my card? I mean I've already done my fair share of post whoring, and crazy trolling... I don't see a Crystal Callas card, or a Zephyr Card, or a Kittyinthedark card or nothin... this set so far is like... a buncha commons and like 2 uncommons... ( I'd make these damned things but I'm about as good at photoshop as a 1 legged man is at an ass kicking contest )
> 
> This set is totally underpowered!
> 
> Also there is no l2R card, and even though I hate him with a super passion there is no Micheal card... I mean he would be like one of the original power 9 from MTG... And we need a SFF card too... with just her boobs... man I'm still a sucker for those things...



I think it's just lounge cats who are really into this at this point, I'm sure they'll be a special series solely for Mods/Seniors/Admins, probably limited edition I'm guessing? I really don't know how this works at all.

I want to make mine right now but I know Lacey would do such a better job than me lol.


----------



## ego_loss

Post count = muscle
Experience = self explanatory. You must have this much to play
Mod Status = charm?
Strengths = duh
Weaknesses = Duh
Drug Affiliations = equipment
Home Forum = campground/base/guild
Arch Nemisis = Duh. - This card deals extra damage?


----------



## Pillthrill

I know there are a lot of requests....may I please have a card. 
(Drugs used include, tramadol, weed, benzos and alcohol fyi...although no true addictions...thought that might be helpful. 
If you ahev too many to do, totally fine. 






Maybe after we get a bunch we can create a thread of just all the card for the noobs to get a feel for everyone...


----------



## ego_loss

Lets write up some rules, gents.


----------



## pennywise

lacey k said:
			
		

> Yo I already got mines...



How did you make that? Did you photoshop over a photo? I know it probably is really complicated, but I'm curious of roughly how it was done, because it's badass.


----------



## Thou

Pillthrill said:
			
		

> I know there are a lot of requests....may I please have a card.
> (Drugs used include, tramadol, weed, benzos and alcohol fyi...although no true addictions...thought that might be helpful.
> If you ahev too many to do, totally fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe after we get a bunch we can create a thread of just all the card for the noobs to get a feel for everyone...




Pretty faces should get first dibs. Just a suggestion.


----------



## stellablue

Here is a picture of me for when you guys get time , will you please make me one. Cool idea.


----------



## Thou

pennywise said:
			
		

> actually, I did post this one in a pic thread a while ago if you remember...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one will work.
> 
> yeah plz make me one! I'm gonna make some more too as soon as I get time.



I fap to this pic.


----------



## Finder

lacey, you should totally make one of me with the afro pic.


----------



## Pillthrill

2c-buoyant said:
			
		

> Pretty faces should get first dibs. Just a suggestion.



I guess I'll have to wait for awhile then...I think those who have been here the longest should get first dibs as well...which puts me way down there as well....well crap. 

Poor Lacey, so many requests. Well at least you know that you do an awesome job and we love it....


----------



## GenericMind

Pick your poison:


----------



## vibr8tor




----------



## GenericMind

Teh Sith Lord?!1


----------



## vibr8tor

2c-buoyant said:
			
		

> I fap to this pic.




that makes 2 of us %)


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

hey i want a bigger version of that viby pic (its hot)

thanks damien, i love mine, funny weaknesses 



			
				Jamshyd said:
			
		

> Yeah!
> 
> Like, the Jamshyd card could be brown-coloured, and if you lick youll realize it taste like shit
> 
> Gawd I love touching myself tonight 8)



"dont take the brown acid"
 



			
				Wintermute said:
			
		

> I think Damien and Ninja and all of the other PS heavyweights


i was a mspaint heavyweight
i had photoshop Elements 5 for a week now (and loving it)


----------



## pennywise

well done vibby!!! :D

gotta get em' all!! 

srsly moar ppl who know how to use photoshop need to start makin these. I'll make at least one more today, just not right now because I have been up all night. 

edit: oh, also if you do make one, try to stick to lacey's original design. For instance, use the blue letters instead of black. I think it looks better, and if you think its hard to read because the colors are too close (which is the case for some), just use a darker shade of blue. It's not like they have to be exactly the same or anything, I just think it would be cooler if they look more identical.


----------



## vibr8tor

GenericMind said:
			
		

> Pick your poison:




the first pic is hot.  the second is sexy, cuz it's the expression i imagine when i think about you doing me in the pooper, when i turn around and you tell me "Put your head back down, bitch!"


----------



## vibr8tor

pennywise said:
			
		

> srsly moar ppl who know how to use photoshop need to start makin these. I'll make at least one more today, just not right now because I have been up all night.




i actually cheated.  i wrote everything up and pm'd it to someone that knows how to use photoshop.  someone with "skillz."   

 i'm teh suck.  i'll make more, LOTS MORE, if i can keep doing it that way.


----------



## pennywise

^lol make whoever it is into your card-generating bitch!


----------



## Thou

> "dont take the brown acid"





*"I took the brown acid, and their WAS NOTHING WRONG WITH IT!!!"

-George Carlin*


----------



## Ghettochrist

my first submit! =]


----------



## pennywise

not bad man, but its hard to read the blue letters. 

Try using a darker shade of blue, it should only take a few clicks. 

edit: nm, maybe my monitor is just set funny.  lol my bad. not that it's as big a deal now that I know it was partially my monitor, but it really might help to make the contrast between the blues a little higher.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

i think the white letters are easier to read, too


----------



## Ghettochrist

done.


----------



## Pillthrill

pennywise:
srsly moar ppl who know how to use photoshop need to start makin these. 



I would if I wasn't computer retarded...


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

What if people make a card for someone that already has one? Could there be a vote on what cards will ultimately be "made"?


----------



## Ghettochrist

plenty more coming, anyone got any special requests just PM me...

this thread pleases me.


----------



## pennywise

Two_in_the_pink said:
			
		

> What if people make a card for someone that already has one? Could there be a vote on what cards will ultimately be "made"?



lol I don't think any of them are gonna get made in any sense of the word other than on photoshop and posted in here.


----------



## Ghettochrist

nah penny wise i think he is offering to be our underpaid sweatshop card worker and fall victim to countless papercuts .. we shall feed him plenty of nasty legal stimulants though so it is ok


----------



## pennywise

can he take dictation?


----------



## Ghettochrist

he can if we tell him to


----------



## pennywise

what about just dick? :D


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

yours?


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

I believe I'm lacking the electron microscope needed for the job.


----------



## Ghettochrist

burnnnn


----------



## pennywise

touche.


----------



## Ghettochrist

all i have to say is..


----------



## Damien

lacey k said:
			
		

> That shit would look hot on the card right. its one of my fav. pics. maybe we should have a 'convert a blueligher into a cartoon character' thread PW....*cough*S.O.*cough* and we could use em in here?


We already have one called "Draw your fellow BLer" or something like that.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

yeah but it wasnt cartoon oriented 

im all for a
'convert a blueligher into a cartoon character' thread
but ill try to do one first before opening a new thread


----------



## pennywise

Damien8787 said:
			
		

> We already have one called "Draw your fellow BLer" or something like that.



Indeed. But it is about drawing a BL'er from a photo, not making them into a cartoon character, and it is in the Lounge, and it is a contest rather than just a posting thread. 

Whether it would catch on or not, however, I don't know. It's a lot of work. Most ppl don't like stuff that requires effort, sadly. It means that cool thread ideas like this usually don't go very far.


----------



## Damien

pennywise said:
			
		

> How did you make that? Did you photoshop over a photo? I know it probably is really complicated, but I'm curious of roughly how it was done, because it's badass.


Adobe Illustrator, do you speak it motherfucker?!


----------



## pennywise

Damien8787 said:
			
		

> Adobe Illustrator, do you speak it motherfucker?!



no.


----------



## Damien

Oh. . . Well you should.  
Check it out.


----------



## pennywise

wow, cool.

lol looks complicated.


----------



## Khadijah

Ghettochrist said:
			
		

> all i have to say is..



While I appreciate your enthusiasm I must request that you refrain from printing counterfeit Bluelight cards. The original Bluelight card appears like this:






or 





for those who prefer to fill in their own

With the user name in white on top in a typeface of your choice as long as it "fits" the posters style

Our lawyers will be contacting you shortly if you do not cease production of these bootleg cards and adopt the official Bluelight Card Style Sheet as shown above.



  Haha....Yea that is a official letter from the manufacturer right there. 

(But for real tho it would  be cool if everyone sticks to the template cuz then all of em will look the same n the whole point is kinda havin em all the same format....Yours was mad cool.... I aint tryna be a dick like oh you gotta do it MY way or nothin like that. Jus that the whole point is  havin em be all alike like real tradin cards, you kno? )


----------



## ladyinthesky

pennywise said:
			
		

>




hobos ftw


----------



## Damien

^


----------



## ladyinthesky

^indeed


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

you look good in that yellow dress lady


----------



## ladyinthesky

^thanks, i got it on sale at wal mart


----------



## Khadijah

pennywise said:
			
		

> How did you make that? Did you photoshop over a photo? I know it probably is really complicated, but I'm curious of roughly how it was done, because it's badass.



Nah not photoshop over a photo. not illustrator neither Damien. BOTH of yas was wrong, cuz i used both together. so i guess you were each half right actually lol.

Anyways I just took a pic of myself and then u see those black outlines in the pic. I traced those over the original pic. but thats all i used it for, after i got the outlines i deleted the pic and filled in the colors n details on my own in illustrator for the blocks of color and photoshop for the shading usin the airbrush tool.


----------



## Pillthrill

[/QUOTE]

Thats amazing!!


----------



## Tenchi

lacey k said:
			
		

> Nah not photoshop over a photo. not illustrator neither Damien. BOTH of yas was wrong, cuz i used both together. so i guess you were each half right actually lol.
> 
> Anyways I just took a pic of myself and then u see those black outlines in the pic. I traced those over the original pic. but thats all i used it for, after i got the outlines i deleted the pic and filled in the colors n details on my own in illustrator for the blocks of color and photoshop for the shading usin the airbrush tool.




I'mma have to get me some illustrator.  I need to play around with that shit.


----------



## GenericMind

I invented that shit.

True story.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

If anyone wants a card made, AND THEY ALREADY HAVE THE INFO, pm me, and I will make it. I have and know how to use phtotshop, and would be willing to do it.
Just offering.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Pillthrill said:
			
		

>



Thats amazing!![/QUOTE]

She is hot.


----------



## waylost

Two_in_the_pink said:
			
		

> If anyone wants a card made, AND THEY ALREADY HAVE THE INFO, pm me, and I will make it. I have and know how to use phtotshop, and would be willing to do it.
> Just offering.




OPHER AKCEPTED


----------



## pennywise

lacey k said:
			
		

> Nah not photoshop over a photo. not illustrator neither Damien. BOTH of yas was wrong, cuz i used both together. so i guess you were each half right actually lol.
> 
> Anyways I just took a pic of myself and then u see those black outlines in the pic. I traced those over the original pic. but thats all i used it for, after i got the outlines i deleted the pic and filled in the colors n details on my own in illustrator for the blocks of color and photoshop for the shading usin the airbrush tool.



how long did it take? I'm guessin an hour or two, but I dunno cause I never used illustrator. I'm just askin in case they one day decide to take me up on my idea of making BL merchandise.


----------



## Tenchi

A good idea is to zoom into the image to about 200%, and then rather than hitting enter, try starting a new text line with the mouse, and then once the line is done, position the text where you want using the position tool at the top of the toolbar.  Works for me.


----------



## Ghettochrist

Two_in_the_pink said:
			
		

> If anyone wants a card made, AND THEY ALREADY HAVE THE INFO, pm me, and I will make it. I have and know how to use phtotshop, and would be willing to do it.
> Just offering.



Schnapple.%)

PS: i make counterfeit cards 

mwuahaha


----------



## Damien

Or start a new text layer.


----------



## Tenchi

Damien8787 said:
			
		

> Or start a new text layer.



That's kinda what I said, but in retrospect, it looks kinda dumb.  Apologies, I was woken suddenly by a phonecall and I'm all groggy and shit.


----------



## Damien

^ Oh sorry. I thought you were talking about rasterizing the text layer and manually manipulating it.


----------



## waylost

Thats crazy talk


----------



## Tenchi

Damien8787 said:
			
		

> ^ Oh sorry. I thought you were talking about rasterizing the text layer and manually manipulating it.



Nah.  I only do that if I need to fine-tune anything at the end.

And waylost,  shush.


----------



## Khadijah

Fluffy, Damien, Tenchi:

no no no no no no!!
Yall are missing the actual solution lol. what yall suggested is some complicated ways to get AROUND the problem, but not how to fix it the easy way changing what is really wrong (most likely.)

The Leading is fucked up. What you need to do is click Window>Character. When the character box comes up, look to the upper right hand corner where there is a letter A, with a little up and down arrow next to it, next to a text box that will prolly say "auto" in it. it looks kinda like this:

/\
|     A
\/

like that kinda. Then you want to go in and select somethin small, like 12pt. or whatever. The leading is the vertical  distance between your lines.

If you got a 12pt. font, and you want a tight box of text (lol tight box) then you might use 10pt. leading. if you want it to be double spaced, you would use a higher number. Your leading sounds like it got set mad high and that is why it is doin that. check your font size, set it to 12, and set your leading to 11 or 10 and see what happens when you type somethin that goes over a few lines. it should be fine now. a lot of times in photoshop when you go from a larger project to a small one your shit gets re set and the leading stays how it was when u were usin a size 48 font in a bigger picture, and when you go on somethin small like the trading card you gotta re set it for smaller scale shit.


At Pdub......I dont remember relaly how long it took...not too long...About a hour would be right I guess


----------



## Finder

I'm gonna change this thread title to lacey k's adobe training joint.


----------



## Damien

lol I was just offering the shortest solution to type.


----------



## waylost

Ghettochrist said:
			
		

> Schnapple.%)
> 
> PS: i make counterfeit cards
> 
> mwuahaha




bootlegs > all


----------



## Tenchi

waylost said:
			
		

> bootlegs > all



Nuh-uh.  Shoddy workmanship, and inferior materials fail.  Only buy original BL trading cards for the best possible collecting experience.


----------



## Ghettochrist

Yeah cus us BL'ers like to stick to legal fun! 8)






Yeah that's right.. i pulled the lulwut card..


----------



## Khadijah

Pfft, brick red looks like crap on that blue background. %)  Nah just messin with ya.

BLers get  trading cards. Memes dont get trading cards. they are just the bubble gum inside the pack.


----------



## waylost

Tenchi said:
			
		

> Nuh-uh.  Shoddy workmanship, and inferior materials fail.  Only buy original BL trading cards for the best possible collecting experience.



I think the skin doesn't do justice at all. Someone good at graphics should make a template and people can just save it and edit in the info from ms paint.  Not trying to be awkward just it could be more unique.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

my fluffy card came all sticky ?


----------



## Khadijah

waylost said:
			
		

> I think the skin doesn't do justice at all. Someone good at graphics should make a template and people can just save it and edit in the info from ms paint.  Not trying to be awkward just it could be more unique.



Are you blind yo? Theres a template, 2 different versions of it, saved in here where you can save and edit the info from paint. lol. what "skin"?


----------



## Ghettochrist

i could post a .psd of the one like the f+b one but with all example text and image?

well bassicly the lulwut card psd maybe? 

or make a better one?

anyone got any suggestions?

should we even bother finding a standard.. or should we be creative and have fun afterall that's the way to go!


----------



## pennywise

Ghettochrist said:
			
		

> well bassicly the lulwut card psd maybe?



dude, I hate to break it to you, but its "lolwut." 

"lulwut" doesn't mean anything. laugh-some "U" word-loud-what? 

Makes no sense.


----------



## JV

computer_collector should get one.


----------



## Ghettochrist

pennywise said:
			
		

> dude, I hate to break it to you, but its "lolwut."
> 
> "lulwut" doesn't mean anything. laugh-some "U" word-loud-what?
> 
> Makes no sense.



making sense ? that's a priority?

lulwut n00b


----------



## Khadijah

Ghettochrist said:
			
		

> i could post a .psd of the one like the f+b one but with all example text and image?
> 
> well bassicly the lulwut card psd maybe?
> 
> or make a better one?
> 
> anyone got any suggestions?
> 
> should we even bother finding a standard.. or should we be creative and have fun afterall that's the way to go!



Well...we aint gotta "bother finding a standard" , there kinda IS a standard yo...we already got the templates n shit, and everyone so far has been stickin to that......If you noticed, all of the cards so far been made the same with the same template. Not sayin you aint got a right to do what you want but the whole idea is that they are the same becuz its a "set" you feel me? thats why we all been makin cards off the same template...the idea is to fill in the same card, different for each BL'er, thats kinda the whole point .


----------



## Ghettochrist

i only mentioned anything because some other guy seemed to be complaining about the other template so i just replied with a suggestion but either way don't care, i'm gonna make the cards very similar to the template just how mine are neatened up a bit and was just saying if anyone needed a predone psd to make it easier then i had one and if not it doesn't matter either way.

just enabling.

keep up the good work guys!

(and when i say neatened up i just mean a border and slightly different text because it makes it easier and a bit more fun but i'm not saying anyone else should do it that way)


----------



## Khadijah

Good looks on the PSD idea, i didnt think of that. So im with you, if anyone wants the actual psd file to fill in on their own i got that. Dont worry about what "that other guy" says, he just likes to stir the pot.


----------



## Ghettochrist

okie dokies sexy mamma


----------



## rangrz

http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/index.php/Lulz

lulz are real, thus it makes sense.


----------



## ego_loss

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> i had photoshop Elements 5 for a week now (and loving it)



Photoshop Elements is for old ladies and little girls.

Be a man, ninja... get a full version of Photoshop.

Otherwise that tablet that you just got is going to waste.


----------



## ego_loss

And anyone that has access to Corel Draw might find it a bit better for the actual text portions. So much easier, gives way more control than Photoshop.


----------



## jam uh weezy

you guys are making is sound super hard. i don't know shit about photoshop....


----------



## ego_loss

jam uh weezy said:
			
		

> you guys are making is sound super hard. i don't know shit about photoshop....



Neither did I at one point.

If I can learn Photoshop, anyone can.


----------



## Ghettochrist

It's easy peasy it's all self explanatory! =]

many tutorial sites if you google anyways, you pick up the basics so fast.. even from just messing about.


----------



## bromance

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> my fluffy card came all sticky ?



Hahaha


----------



## FILTHY44

lacey k said:
			
		

> Yo I already got mines...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think most everybody must have seen this one by now but for the noobs i guess
> 
> That shit would look hot on the card right. its one of my fav. pics. maybe we should have a 'convert a blueligher into a cartoon character' thread PW....*cough*S.O.*cough* and we could use em in here?
> 
> 
> Thas a whole nother story entirely. I would do portraits n shit but I am actually tryyna kinda start a lil bizness with selling those so I aint bout to do up some real serious shit in here. not that i dont love yall, but ya dig? Anyways...Im goin 2 bed.....keep this thread warm while im gone




Yo Lacey that is a dope pic for real did you make that???
I need to learn how to make pics like that.I have a wall show coming up and I want to do some pics like that ...If you could lead me in the right direction on how to do that I will be forever in your debt...


----------



## pennywise

Ghettochrist said:
			
		

> making sense ? that's a priority?
> 
> lulwut n00b



forced meme is forced


----------



## Khadijah

FILTHY44 said:
			
		

> Yo Lacey that is a dope pic for real did you make that???
> I need to learn how to make pics like that.I have a wall show coming up and I want to do some pics like that ...If you could lead me in the right direction on how to do that I will be forever in your debt...



Yea I made it..Thank you! there aint really a way to do it that I can explain...like.....There aint no tricks to it or nothing its just drawing with your mouse instead of a pen or pencil. IUnno...I took a pic of myself and used it as the reference, traced the very basic outlines , and then used illustrator to create the larger background blocks of color and then imported it into photoshop and used the brushes and drew shit here n there to fill in the shading n details....

And fuck tutorials! You dont learn shit that way...Well I dont at least...For me the easiest way is just jumpin in and messin around til i can figure shit out.


----------



## ego_loss

How about some inventory cards?

Here is a low level usuable item. Use it on yourself for a boost to your defense, or drop it on an opponent to make them more vulnerable.


----------



## The_Idler

i fell in love with illustrator when my canadian designer friend showed me it when i was 12.


----------



## pennywise

The_Idler said:
			
		

> i fell in love with illustrator when my canadian designer friend showed me it when i was 12.



Damn, when I was 12 I fell in love with Doom II and Pitt comic books. You must have been a weird 12 year old.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

I fell in love with MarioKart............and my genitalia.....


----------



## ego_loss

chrissie would school everyone here in Illustrator. She is the vector goddess.


----------



## pennywise

no way. i'm the vector goddess.


----------



## Tenchi

I now have illustrator and I like what I see so far.


----------



## Khadijah

Cmon guise, Are we shit talkin about peoples graphics abilities or playin the trading card making game in here?

BTW, damn, I just lost the game. 

EL, i dont kno if i approve of this whippit card. I think only people deserve their own card. what is this magic the gathering or some shit? OMG, Like, What, a, NERRRRD!8) 8(


 JK man.


----------



## ego_loss

Bluelight: The Gathering?

Seriously. I think we have all the makings here for a full fledged game.

Could be fun at meetups.


----------



## ego_loss

Sorry. I've been playing too much Kingdom of Loathing lately.


----------



## jam uh weezy

i like the inventory idea. but seriously where are all the new cards. make some people.


----------



## Khadijah

I will make one....Now...Cuz why the fuck not. im beat as hell with the super dope hangover I would just be sleepin anyways so ill make some more.

I was also thinkin it would be sick to have somwhere that we could upload all the completed ones so far, so we could see em all in one place. Maybe I will do that at the beginning of the thread in the original post , update it or whatever.


----------



## The_Idler

What is this "magic the gathering"?


----------



## Khadijah

Some gay shit that they are tryin to faggify our game with.


----------



## FILTHY44

lacey k said:
			
		

> Some gay shit that they are tryin to faggify our game with.



^^2nd that...


----------



## ego_loss

Cut me some slack, Jack! Chump don' want no help, chump don't GET da' help!

Jive ass turkey don't got no brains anyhow!


----------



## Rogue Robot

You guys have far too much patience.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

ego_loss said:
			
		

> Bluelight: The Gathering?


ok i need to lol out loud on that
hehe, this card meme thing will ensue in turning bluelightsaber into some card playing cult worldwide
there is this bluelight meetup in 2009 that will turn into the first gathering
then we will dress up and play our character and shit, accumulating cards and new ability along the way
n' shit


----------



## XxParadoxX

DO WANT! Just came across this... _Subscribe!_

I wish I knew more about people on here, I would make one in a heartbeat!

Lacey = WIN


----------



## plurMONSTER

ego_loss said:
			
		

> How about some inventory cards?
> 
> Here is a low level usuable item. Use it on yourself for a boost to your defense, or drop it on an opponent to make them more vulnerable.


Fuckin' hilarious!


----------



## waylost

^haha  can't wait till my boo  equips us with a proper inventory of blunt objects and a cache of magic potions.


----------



## Khadijah

*plays usher n alicia keys*

"Cuz u will always be my booooooo" Thats your song aint it waylost? Yea ill make some more of these tonite possibly.


----------



## pennywise

Ok I think I see the problem here, and I think I have a solution that you guise might think is pretty kewl. I'll try to keep it as brief as possible because I know a lot of the time ppl see my posts in the lounge and all they see is a big "TL;DR".  It's my weakness. The card says so! :D

The cards that lacey made first are like collecting cards. They are like baseball cards or comic cards. They got stats and facts about the person kinda like a mini profile (hmmm, i think I have a new profile pic :D). They are about the _people_ on BL. They are lounge cards.

The other type of cards that people are makin are like game cards. They are like Magic and Yu-Gi-Oh (or however you spell it) cards. They have different values that play against each other to make a game. They aren't necessarily about people, and their stats and info are different, following a system. You can think of these as the Drug Culture cards.

Let me explain. Instead of just making one type of card and arguing over what type they are, why not create a _new_ line of cards that is more like the second kind of cards. Someone could actually come up with or borrow one of the Magic-type game mechanics system, and people could make up cards to correspond to the system. Only these cards, rather than being about BL'ers necessarily, are about all aspects of drug culture. For instance, you could have a "shady dealer card" and a "narc card," an "overdose" card, a "bust" card, a "six foot bong" card, etc. Kind of like ego_loss's whippet card. You can make original art for each card, and they don't have to be all the same because it's a different kind of card. 

While I know lacey could make a sick template, I'm sure someone else could as well. That way there can be both kinds of cards, more room for experimentation, and everybody is happy. Right? Hell, if you made a game you could even play it in a thread. 

All right it's getting a bit longish, I know. I'll end it here.

Thoughts?


----------



## GenericMind

tl; dr


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

How about, no.


----------



## The_Idler

no, that's super-lame.

let's just have the original normal ones and bitch about the geek ones.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

^^ Agreed.   Why make things complicated. The original idea was fine.


----------



## The_Idler

pennywise said:
			
		

> Someone could actually come up with or borrow one of the Magic-type game mechanics system, and people could make up cards to correspond to the system.




Ogggg ghod yeah!

AND WE CAN HAVE SODA, AND PIE! -_-


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Kool-Aid and Doritos!!!!!

J/K.......your the man pennywise


----------



## Damien

E X A M P L E


----------



## The_Idler

And so began the death of a good idea.


----------



## Damien

You don't come to the lounge much do you?


----------



## waylost

my boos not gonna jive with this template change i can tell you that


----------



## TALLY

Damn, I go to sleep for 2 days and everyone forgets about me?

Wheres my card?


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Read the whole thread, oh mighty lazy one.


----------



## TALLY

^I went through it and didnt see my card.  I dont have to read to know it aint there.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Your brilliance astounds me.


----------



## Damien

TALLY said:
			
		

> Damn, I go to sleep for 2 days and everyone forgets about me?
> 
> Wheres my card?


I made you one Tally.


----------



## pennywise

It doesn't get rid of the old cards. It just gets people who keep trying to change them to have their own thing, which I don't think is a bad idea.



			
				The_Idler said:
			
		

> Ogggg ghod yeah!
> 
> AND WE CAN HAVE SODA, AND PIE! -_-



Yes.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

What about doing it in another thread, so things don't get confusing?^^^


----------



## TALLY

FUCK YEAH!

THANKS DAMIEN!


   

I think I might make a special edition card of myself with those new shiney cards.  Im gonna use the bald man pic of myself.  It will be pretty epic.  I just dont have any good fonts.  Is there somewhere you got all those cool fonts from?

Unless someone wants to do it for me?


----------



## jam uh weezy

lol cat tank. cute fat kitty is cute.


----------



## Damien

www.1001freefonts.com/


----------



## TALLY

^HA! I just came!


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

TALLY said:
			
		

> ^I went through it and didnt see my card.  I dont have to read to know it aint there.


----------



## fizzle

This thread got huge FAST! I know theres at least one other eNod one in here somewhere, but hes my bf so I call dibs


----------



## GenericMind

Cock goes where?


----------



## VerbalTruist

In your mouth.

Holy crap what an awesome card.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Mz_Thizzle said:
			
		

> This thread got huge FAST! I know theres at least one other eNod one in here somewhere, but hes my bf so I call dibs



Good stats, excellent use of memes to form original content.  Win card is win.


----------



## Rogue Robot

euphoricnod said:
			
		

> In your mouth.
> 
> Holy crap what an awesome card.



There'll be etouffee added to the weaknesses soon.


----------



## Pillthrill

*nudge* anyone want to do me....nope? ok.


----------



## GenericMind

I'll do you.


----------



## JV

im sure theres lots that wanna do you on here pillthrill.

just not the card.


----------



## exarkann

cool shit, lacey.

it reminds me of my 14 year-old-self's complete 1996 fleer ultra xmen card collection that i had in triple.

my mom made me get rid of them cause she didnt like the outfits(or lack thereof) that the girls wore.

i was sooo mad.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Pillthrill said:
			
		

> *nudge* anyone want to do me....









*A/S/L? *


----------



## XxParadoxX

yuk. that mickey always freaks me out!


----------



## ClubbinGuido

XxParadoxX said:
			
		

> yuk. that mickey always freaks me out!



Rape rodent loves you and shall be your arch nemesis when the time comes to make your card.


----------



## The_Idler

hey XxParadoxX nice avatar.


i always loved the Addams Family.


----------



## XxParadoxX

"when" it comes time to make my card? YAY!

and are you implying that I look like Morticia?


----------



## The_Idler

wtf, two unrelated statements, babeh!


----------



## XxParadoxX

I know it. I was talking to Guido, and then you Idler.

I guess I should be more specific then?


----------



## The_Idler

nono,


"nice avatar"

and "i always loved the addams family"

were, believe it or not, two unrelated statements.



Unless you WANT to look like Morticia, in which case I heartily commend your Sterling achievement!


----------



## XxParadoxX

Haha. Either way, I don't really care. Not my goal. I need a new avatar anyways. Hmm... the search begins.


----------



## The_Idler

I'm not helping you.

it's 0240h


sleep.


----------



## XxParadoxX

Don't need it. I am in AK, and it is light 20 hours of the day / night!


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I've been gone too long.  this is awesome!


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

DonkeyPunch said:
			
		

> I've been gone too long.  this is awesome!



you have been gone a while.  nice to see you.


----------



## Thou

DonkeyPunch said:
			
		

> I've been gone too long.  this is awesome!



I revived the piercing thread, so show off your stuff brother!

We miss you like crazy and want to see your mods so show them off buddy!


----------



## Edvard Munch




----------



## donkeyPUNCH

yes indeed.  i miss you too GEG!  maybe ill take a new pic tonight for the piercing thread.....


----------



## ClubbinGuido

GTFO Edvard lol.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH




----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Um. think you forgot something.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Your special skills are VERY fucking good DP.  I need to add you to my deck so I can make it stronger.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

Two_in_the_pink said:
			
		

> Um. think you forgot something.




if ya don't know now ya know nigga.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

bigger and *better*


----------



## ClubbinGuido

DonkeyPunch said:
			
		

> if ya don't know now ya know nigga.



wat


----------



## phr

It was all a dream.


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

*taps avatar of Blow and destroys'  target cattank.*
Muwahahaha. treachery anyone?


----------



## ClubbinGuido

FrostyMcFailure said:
			
		

> *taps avatar of Blow and destroys'  target cattank.*



This is the most awesome post I have read today.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

XxParadoxX said:
			
		

> Lacey = WIN








ACE, l*ace*y is Ace
k


*NSFW*:


----------



## XxParadoxX

acey lacey.


----------



## Edvard Munch




----------



## ego_loss

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> *NSFW*:




That's kinda scary, dude.

Corel Draw's Artistic Media Tool + tablet = win.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^pic or it aint true


----------



## ego_loss

I don't have the tablet anymore, but trust me... the artistic media tool is ace.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

ego_loss said:
			
		

> the artistic media tool is ace.



Aye.


----------



## chrissie




----------



## GenericMind

I came


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Your weakness is kawaii?? OMGz thats so kawaii!!!! XD ^^)


----------



## Rusty Cage

so yeah.. Uh I agree with what PW was saying like 2 pages ago...


----------



## pennywise

so do i.

damn ninjadan...kewl, but the bags under her eyes make her look like a crackhead or something.

get rid of those and you're ship-shape.


----------



## Khadijah

Dude..I am a crackhead...Just for dope. Dont lie. I know i be lookin kinda strung out. ninjas just bein real to life. I do look extremely scary in that pic tho. somethin i cant put my finger on so much...


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

ima start making some of these tomorrow.   too much beer at this point to make the effort. :D


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

phrozen said:
			
		

> It was all a dream.



Used to read word-up magazine!!!!!


----------



## Khadijah

Get ya Juicy outta here!

*Even tho that is one of my favorite songs ever*


----------



## jam uh weezy

chrissie said:
			
		

>


holy shit does anyone have any of these they'd wanna trade? I got a few extra damiens...mint condition. chrissie is hot. and she does typography??%)


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

does anyone have a lamentation machine with which they could make nice looking laminated cards?


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

^ hehe, i've been saving these. 

*taps foot, waits for own card*


----------



## pennywise

DonkeyPunch said:
			
		

> does anyone have a lamentation machine with which they could make nice looking laminated cards?



I've never seen laminated trading cards. ID cards maybe...not trading cards though. Sometimes they are glossy, but it doesn't look like any lamination I have ever seen. Is that what you mean? what do you mean?


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

glossy god dammit.... actually my roommate's father owns a printing company and he does work there... so if i could get jpeg's of all of them I could in theory get them printed...


----------



## JV

jam uh weezy said:
			
		

> holy shit does anyone have any of these they'd wanna trade? I got a few extra damiens...mint condition. chrissie is hot. and she does typography??%)



i think thats gonna be the most sought after card for that picture alone.  damn thats hot!


----------



## vibr8tor

i'm gonna print out like 2 dozen chrissie cards, all glossy, and just hoard them under mah bed.  some of them will be taken out once in a while.  some might get a little messy, but that's ok.  i'll have 2 dozen.


----------



## vibr8tor

-->oh, and just to throw this out there for bragging rights...


i've seen her naughty bits up close and in person!!!     

*gloats*


----------



## Rogue Robot

vibr8tor said:
			
		

> i'm gonna print out like 2 dozen chrissie cards, all glossy, and just hoard them under mah bed.  some of them will be taken out once in a while.  some might get a little messy, but that's ok.  i'll have 2 dozen.



shit.  order them up on some rave flyers site where you can get like 5000 for $100 and sell them with a decent mark up.


----------



## lilczey

yo lacey just wanted to say i love my card u that nigga......mad love for doin mine and mad LOLs on the card's comments.....thats just gangsta.....

P.S. i'm addicted to money....


----------



## Blue_Phlame

DonkeyPunch said:
			
		

> glossy god dammit.... actually my roommate's father owns a printing company and he does work there... so if i could get jpeg's of all of them I could in theory get them printed...


----------



## JV

^^theres the fengtau picture i was talking about in the talk to yourself thread!  

dont change it asshole!


----------



## ClubbinGuido

I want holographic special edition cards.


----------



## ego_loss

will you settle for special edition animated cards?


----------



## ClubbinGuido

ego_loss said:
			
		

> will you settle for special edition animated cards?



Of course I will!


----------



## ego_loss

Behold, ultra-rare Blue Masked Shining Vibby


----------



## jam uh weezy

^That ones gonna be worth some bux. I still need the x-rated version.


----------



## Average Whiteboy

Edvard Munch said:
			
		

>



Holy shit! The X-Man!! I remember using him in NBA Jam. Good times.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

adding my name to the list. someone do me!

your choice






or






DOC: k, psychs, weed, MDMA, alcohol, opiates


----------



## GenericMind

*WANT*


----------



## phr

CG's sis needs a card.


----------



## Edvard Munch

Robert Parish needs a card.  Oh wait, he has a card, unlike most of you, because Robert Parish attended a fine university under a scholarship from his great athletic skills, unlike all of you.  Robert Parish's level is most definately over 9000.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

no wut?

edit: meant for cg last page


----------



## stellablue

So who all is on the "to do "list?


----------



## vibr8tor

hey lacey k, i keep wondering what the backs of the cards look like.  are you gonna make a design?


----------



## Finder

phrozen said:
			
		

> CG's sis needs a card.


----------



## guineaPig

oh does she ever need her own card.


----------



## Khadijah

vibr8tor said:
			
		

> hey lacey k, i keep wondering what the backs of the cards look like.  are you gonna make a design?



Good question. I guess I will. just for you.let me think tho of what it will be.


----------



## Pshaaw

This idea was fucking awesome, lacey...
can u make me one?


----------



## Khadijah

OF COURSE!

I just got to actually MAKE some more.


----------



## TALLY

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> adding my name to the list. someone do me!
> 
> your choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOC: k, psychs, weed, MDMA, alcohol, opiates




Ohhhhhhhh, you dont even wanna know the dirty things I would do to your card!


----------



## MemphisX3

^take a number, unless of course pillthrill is into orgies....


----------



## rangrz

anyone want to do the noob, who post whores and loves meme's?
is it can be rangrz card tiem nao plox?[





drugs: methamphetamine, cocaine, research chemicals, alcohol, phencyclidine.


----------



## Finder

Rings are for girls.


----------



## Khadijah

You forgot "and for pimps and dons."


----------



## atri

wel rangrz is canadian so pimp and don is out of the equation.


----------



## Pillthrill

JV said:
			
		

> im sure theres lots that wanna do you on here pillthrill.
> 
> just not the card.



well there is my ego boost for the day... 8)


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Canadian pimp-----


----------



## Damien

We're here to help.


----------



## Pillthrill

MemphisX3 said:
			
		

> ^take a number, unless of course pillthrill is into orgies....



Who said I wasn't? Trader beware...


----------



## TALLY

Damien said:
			
		

> We're here to help.



Speak for yourself.  Im here for tha bewbays!


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

im here for your mommas sweet ass.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

^lol


----------



## rangrz

yo man, I am the biggest pimp around. Plus, I OWN the bagged milk market in my hood, ya hear me,I fucking OWN it.


----------



## atri

ok, youre a girl, we get it.


----------



## XxParadoxX

rangrz,  proof?


----------



## rangrz

lol...proof of what, my being a pimp, or my selling milk in bags? 

tweeked up rangrz is tweeked up.


----------



## XxParadoxX

Milk bags.


----------



## rangrz

lol...I'll send you 3 litres of milk for 2.99 plus shipping costs?


----------



## XxParadoxX

LAWL, ok ok, but that's cool. I like my milk out of a carton anyways.


----------



## rangrz

lol carton milk is fail.


----------



## atri

mailed milk is fail


----------



## Khadijah

No, you are the fail. and then atri was a bag of milk in the mail.


----------



## atri




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

man that picture is what walt disney used to be
awww, the good old day, being a kid, Friday, eating supper in from of the tv with the family...


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

fukkin the dog.................


----------



## Khadijah

Bromance? I can plz has pictore? 

I cant make yours til i get your pic. I suck at searchin for pics. So , plz to be send me it soon so i can be making yore card.


----------



## TALLY

GEG needs one.  

I would make it for her but I dont have any good fonts.


----------



## Khadijah

hahahahah tally. you read my mind. Wat do you think i was just workin on?






yea thats a lil carton of milk if u couldnt tell


----------



## Tenchi

lacey k said:
			
		

> hahahahah tally. you read my mind. Wat do you think i was just workin on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea thats a lil carton of milk if u couldnt tell



That card is indeed win, Lacey :D


----------



## TALLY

lacey k said:
			
		

> hahahahah tally. you read my mind. Wat do you think i was just workin on?



That settles it.  You and I were meant to be together.  Im coming to Jersey so we can run away together.


----------



## Khadijah

Dude, I dont wanna run away from jersey. i like it here.  :D


----------



## Rusty Cage

I want one

Make me one... 

*whines*


----------



## Khadijah




----------



## Khadijah

Shit get on line man theres a waitin list. Patience is a virtue son.


----------



## chicpoena

Is that a line of coke next to the ecstasy?


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I can has lacey made card nao plz?


----------



## GenericMind

lacey k said:
			
		

>



Gotta catch em all!


----------



## Thou

pennywise said:
			
		

> hobos are scary




"Who needs money when we got feathers"


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

lacey k said:
			
		

> hahahahah tally. you read my mind. Wat do you think i was just workin on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea thats a lil carton of milk if u couldnt tell




the carton of milk is apt! i heart it  :D thank you!



edit: i just noticed you made my eyes green in the pic, haha, awesome! at least, i think you did :D


----------



## Khadijah




----------



## Khadijah

DonkeyPunch said:
			
		

> I can has lacey made card nao plz?



Indeed. Not right now tho. Becuz I iz tired out from makin 3 just now. n i got other shit to do like...IRL style....BUT...Youse next on the list along with my next batch which will be u, chicpoena, pshaaw, and bromance whenever he sends me the damn pic


----------



## Khadijah

By the way, see the new icon?

Its a meth bulb....cuz fuck the glass dick , the lightbulb pipe represents the true tweeker ability to ghetto-rig things


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

hahaha excellent.


----------



## rangrz

haha ty lacey...it made me lol hard. *grabs his lightbulb pipe and some shards and offers lacey a toke in apprication*


----------



## Pillthrill

*tap *tap *tap still waiting....
(pic is in this post somewhere are the beginning)


----------



## New

Can I have one? Here's my pic


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

like your avatar


----------



## Thou




----------



## ClubbinGuido

lacey k said:
			
		

>



"The Lounge, that other board"

I LOL'd hard.  According to my research most Bluelighters are involved with that other place.   I don't know if I should weep out of joy or weep out of shame.


----------



## Khadijah

Pillthrill said:
			
		

> *tap *tap *tap still waiting....
> (pic is in this post somewhere are the beginning)



Hey, i gave yall the template and the icons to use at the beginnin of the thread. If ya dont like waitin, then make ya own! Shit yo , i might spend alot of time on bL but I aint a tradin card machine. I did 3 today cut me a break :D 


2cb did you see the one i made u? I hope you like it. I couldnt fit all that shit on one card n anyways, the point is short n sweet so i kinda condensed it. now im sad that u made ur own, mine wasnt good enuff?


----------



## Khadijah

Hai connie. Ima make you another one, the darkside bizarro guido. in good time....I also decided the backs of the cards should have a quote on em. But it will be picked from somethin you posted on BL, you dont get to pick your own  or make it up. Bwa ha ha....


----------



## ClubbinGuido

lolwut


----------



## Animal Mother

For some reason, when I think of lacey k, I think of some gangsta ass mexican chick with a bandana


----------



## Khadijah

Everybody always thinks im mexican or boriqua or some kinda spanish. It happens IRL too sometimes. *shrugs*


----------



## Rogue Robot

lacey k said:
			
		

> Hai connie. Ima make you another one, the darkside bizarro guido. in good time....I also decided the backs of the cards should have a quote on em. But it will be picked from somethin you posted on BL, you dont get to pick your own  or make it up. Bwa ha ha....



oh lawd!


----------



## Animal Mother

People seem to think that I am mexican.
Probably because I am a mexican.


----------



## goatofthenever

I know I haven't had much a presence lately, but I would be shocked, awed, and very pleased if someone special would make one for me.
Pleased enough to present that certain, special someone with a shocking amount of awing flowers.


----------



## Khadijah

yo, I love memes n bullshittin jus like anybody else, but it would be cool if yall could keep the off topic shit for other threads. this threads goin pretty good, and has managed to stay ontopic for the most part, for THIRTEEN fuckin pages (in my page view, prolly more in everybody else who got it set to less post per page) and that is a fuckin RECORD for bL. So....Plz...With lots of love....tradin cards, or no post. Im sorry if i sound like im bein a snooty stuck up cooch with a tampon in it but this threads like my baby on here n i jus want it to stay good. Rangrz resist the temptation.


----------



## Rogue Robot

^ you're not, as long as i get a card out of it eventually.


----------



## Khadijah

ight this one might need a lil revised version later I aint sure yet, but chica heres yo's!


----------



## TALLY

^Cards with pics of chicks shooting guns is my new fetish! Wah-wah-we-wah!!!


----------



## Blue_Phlame

oh god this thread is so funny!


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

lacey k said:
			
		

> Bromance? I can plz has pictore?
> 
> I cant make yours til i get your pic. I suck at searchin for pics. So , plz to be send me it soon so i can be making yore card.













these are the ones he gave me to make his card but, i suck so here you go wacey k. :D


----------



## Dave

Waitaminute-- I step away from (lurking) the longe, and CG and Tally get banned? It was only a matter of time really, but what brought it on?


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

They couldn't take the lurking NOOBS anymore, and shot themselves.


----------



## chicpoena

lacey k said:
			
		

> ight this one might need a lil revised version later I aint sure yet, but chica heres yo's!



I love it! Thank you so much Lacey


----------



## guineaPig

GreenEyedGirrrL said:
			
		

> these are the ones he gave me to make his card but, i suck so here you go wacey k. :D


dude, whoever makes the card, you GOTTA use the one with him and the monkey. 
for great justice.


----------



## Pillthrill

lacey k said:
			
		

> Hey, i gave yall the template and the icons to use at the beginnin of the thread. If ya dont like waitin, then make ya own! Shit yo , i might spend alot of time on bL but I aint a tradin card machine. I did 3 today cut me a break :D
> 
> 
> 2cb did you see the one i made u? I hope you like it. I couldnt fit all that shit on one card n anyways, the point is short n sweet so i kinda condensed it. now im sad that u made ur own, mine wasnt good enuff?



Just giving you a hard time. I not smart enough to do something like that.  Kinda computer stupid.


----------



## MemphisX3

jesus, like kids in a candy store......ME NEXT!!! ME NEXT!!!! ME NEXT!!!!!!


----------



## Rogue Robot

What happened to PW's l337 photoshop skillz?@!


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

wheres Damien in all this?


----------



## Thou

lacey k said:
			
		

> Hey, i gave yall the template and the icons to use at the beginnin of the thread. If ya dont like waitin, then make ya own! Shit yo , i might spend alot of time on bL but I aint a tradin card machine. I did 3 today cut me a break :D
> 
> 
> 2cb did you see the one i made u? I hope you like it. I couldnt fit all that shit on one card n anyways, the point is short n sweet so i kinda condensed it. now im sad that u made ur own, mine wasnt good enuff?



omgz baby i didn't even notice it!!! I love it it beats the shit out of mine.

I've been withdrawing from an alcohol habit for the past 3 days and it's really fucking with me, I can't believe I didn't even notice yours! It was like 4 posts behind mine!

I love it i'm gonna ditch mine in favor of your prolly


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

lacey, can you make McWigga a card?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

yey
i thought about a wigga card


"weakness : not having bluelight right now"
hope to see him soon


----------



## Damien

DonkeyPunch said:
			
		

> wheres Damien in all this?


Been busy the past week.  I will be back soon. Feels good to be missed.  Sorry for posting w/ out a card Lacey, you know I will make up for it though.  
I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Thou

GreenEyedGirrrL said:
			
		

> these are the ones he gave me to make his card but, i suck so here you go wacey k. :D




Can we get a card for that friggin' monkey, like, stat?


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

"special powers - poo flinging, laser guided urine stream, supersonic shriek"


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

personaly i think that "masturbating in public and not getting arrested" would be on top of that special powers list

(btw, good to see you around DP)


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

hahaha thats under "strengths"

good to see you too buddy!  (you and your ass)


----------



## Two_in_the_pink




----------



## lilczey

^^^^o O o O  lol thats mad funny he needed one.....


"lil fagg boy"


CNETER UR PENIS


----------



## fizzle

Hahaha I love the arch nemesis!

Edit: Actually, the whole thing is pretty clever :D

including the "font" for his name


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

I had to log in to tell Lacey that these cracked me up... nice job


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

...


----------



## Thou

Two_in_the_pink said:
			
		

>


I lol'd.


----------



## AmorRoark




----------



## Khadijah

YOU FORGOT THE "CAMPAIGNING TO END THE OPRRESSTION OFWOMYN EVERYWHERE" PART AMOR  

Gawd.....

Also,you are a Elistist? I want to be a part of this elistism. do we get to make lists? Online?


----------



## Tenchi

What is it with girls and list-making?


----------



## AmorRoark

lacey k said:
			
		

> YOU FORGOT THE "CAMPAIGNING TO END THE OPRRESSTION OFWOMYN EVERYWHERE" PART AMOR
> 
> Gawd.....
> 
> Also,you are a Elistist? I want to be a part of this elistism. do we get to make lists? Online?




DAMN! I totally forgot about the womyn part!   See: blondeness 

Anyway, yes we do get to make lists but they're super secret lists that are only passed on through encripted messages. Keep that on the dl though... Oh yeah and remember when you make these lists to write a bunch of 'in' jokes (even if there's nothing behind them).


----------



## jam uh weezy

Tenchi said:
			
		

> What is it with girls and list-making?


I wonder if all the girls on bluelight have made a list categorizing the hotness of all the males here yet.


----------



## FILTHY44

Two_in_the_pink said:
			
		

>



thats the best one yet....


----------



## fizzle

jam uh weezy said:
			
		

> I wonder if all the girls on bluelight have made a list categorizing the hotness of all the males here yet.


What a silly thing to wonder...  you know we have


----------



## atri

well if it pleases and sparkles id like to see it.


----------



## jam uh weezy

I work in a shoe store....


----------



## fizzle

atri said:
			
		

> well if it pleases and sparkles id like to see it.


NEVAR!!



			
				jam uh weezy said:
			
		

> I work in a shoe store....


ZOMG hai! :D


----------



## Average Whiteboy

atri said:
			
		

> well if it pleases and sparkles id like to see it.



Sunshine!


----------



## fizzle

Hey! Your a boy, you dont get a say!


----------



## Pillthrill

May I get one please? Perhaps I'm not high on the list because I haven't been here long enough, or I'm just not cool enough.


----------



## lilczey

^^^^^
awwwwwwwwwww ur cool enough 

thats soooo cute hun...... 

SOME ONE MAKE HER A GOD DAMN CARD!!!!!!


----------



## DamagedLemon

Mz_Thizzle said:
			
		

> What a silly thing to wonder...  you know we have



Let me in on the secret please?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

now please STFU   !!!


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

^ lol!

ninjadan, you should make lusty lystra a card.


----------



## DamagedLemon

^ Yes! Strengths: Star on Nudie thread, etc....


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

done !


----------



## DamagedLemon

Where?


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> done !


 
haha, i spose she'll like that too. :D


----------



## vibr8tor

hehehe, ninjadan does awesome work


----------



## JV

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> now please STFU   !!!



lol jesus is her drug.  :D


----------



## DamagedLemon

^ Lol. I thought the arch nemesis thing was genius.


----------



## Pillthrill

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> now please STFU   !!!



Haha rrright...Jesus is the drug of the atheist, up I take the body of Christ and put up my nose, great fucking high!

well its not ALL negative...C'est la vie motherfuckers.


----------



## bromance

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> now please STFU   !!!





Hahaha yes.


----------



## JV

will you sell me some jesus pillthrill?


----------



## Tenchi

Jesus touches himself whilst watching you sleep.


----------



## lilczey

can u sell me some pillthrill?? Jesus??


----------



## Tenchi

No, I won't make enough of a prophet...*facepalm*


----------



## JV

^^oh snap!



			
				lilczey said:
			
		

> can u sell me some pillthrill?? Jesus??



thats better czey.  make that 2.  

jesus dont cry you can rely on me honey


----------



## lilczey

lol

*TENchi??*can u sell me satan....



and a few babies to eat?? :D


----------



## Tenchi

Sure.

Have a seat.  Right over there.


----------



## lilczey

**sits**


**starts making a sandwitch**


----------



## JV

*drinks your smirnoff ice grape*


----------



## Tenchi

lilczey said:
			
		

> **sits**
> 
> 
> **starts making a sandwitch**



Tonight on Dateline NBC, with Chris Hansen.  Secret Satan-seekers busted on national television!


----------



## lilczey

^^lolwut....who me??


and JV

that sooo reminded me of the commercial wit the all the lil white kids picking they drinks out the fridge and the lil black kid in the back goes "I WANT THE PURPLE STUFF" lol i think it was a sunny D commercial

that shit makes me laugh every time i think about it..

lol and the whole WTF is juice??
i had drink.... 

like grape drink, apple drink, orange drink LAWL!!!!

people in the hood can't afford juice we got DRANK NIGGA that *PURPLE DRANK!!!*


----------



## Khadijah

Yo i was jus talkin about drank yesterday lol. man i love me that orange drink n red drink. 

also u know its by color. aint no cherry, grape its red n purple!

ad how the fuck did weget on this subject in here lol!

Moar cards!


----------



## lilczey

^^ lol secounded


----------



## recons

me?


----------



## lystra

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> done !



you know it.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

recons said:
			
		

> me?



What the shit? Where you been?


----------



## GenericMind

*BANNED*


----------



## recons

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> What the shit? Where you been?


same place.  just not online. no computer makes being online tough.


----------



## Chicago66

Can I haz card?

Chicago66 needs food, badly!
Chicago66 is about to die!


----------



## natas

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> now please STFU   !!!



I would do dirty things to this card....like throw it in the garbage.






j/k I would masturbate to it.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

just participating for myself.


----------



## Pharcyde

Theres mah fucking picture, Im shootin this one to the jersey girl!  Anhow mah weaknesses are myself, I need more shotglasses than GP I do heroin pills and stuff with the like, I leave the rest to you!!!  Oh yeah another weakness could perhaps be law enforcement, they are always givin me bracelets


----------



## kytnism

i ONLY just found this thread; and fucking lol'd. 

its awesome :D

if someone can be bothered (nudges lacey); do me plz.

...kytnism...


----------



## lystra

kytnism said:
			
		

> do me plz.
> 
> ...kytnism...


well,
since you asked so
politely
...


----------



## Rated E

TALLY made this, and sent it to me to be posted on bluelight from beyond the grave.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Blue_Phlame said:
			
		

> just participating for myself.



I fucking LOL'ed!!!! This is awesome! Wish I had one.


----------



## kytnism

Rated E said:
			
		

> TALLY made this, and sent it to me to be posted on bluelight from beyond the grave.



lollerz. 

TALLY you rule.

and this thread makes me miss you moar.  

...kytnism...


----------



## EmuBitter

these are sweet as fuck someone make one for me


----------



## ego_loss

It sucks, I know. It sucks because you suck.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Will someone make me a card please?  I am tired of showing my tits to fit it


----------



## EmuBitter

^ lol thats pretty fuckin funny man. i wonder if my trading card is going to be a highly sort after trading card   good job though.


----------



## ego_loss

Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> Will someone make me a card please?  I am tired of showing my tits to fit it




I've already got a couple that I'm working on, but you can be next in line.


----------



## crazy_lil_1

ego_loss said:
			
		

> It sucks, I know. It sucks because you suck.



*
HAHA!!*


----------



## stellablue

I think these are so cool. I really want one....*sits and pouts*


----------



## natas

Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> Will someone make me a card please?  I am tired of showing my tits to fit it



I will gladly make you a card.  Which photo of yours do you want me to use?


----------



## EmuBitter

ego_loss said:
			
		

>



ahhahah i just noticed my name is spelt wrong on the card. It works well though adds to the humour and dodgyness of the card.
its gonna be a collectable thats for sure.


----------



## recons

Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> Will someone make me a card please?  I am tired of showing my tits to fit it


Anyone makes her a card and I will cut their fucking nipples off and super glue them onto their eyelids.

Must not interfere with pics of breasts.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Scary threat is scary


----------



## recons

DamagedLemon said:
			
		

> Scary threat is scary


comply or I will fill your butthole with lye.


----------



## FILTHY44

EmuBitter said:
			
		

> ^ lol thats pretty fuckin funny man. i wonder if my trading card is going to be a highly sort after trading card   good job though.


I doubt it ..

It will be the same as a Curt Rambis double .....


----------



## stellablue

^^So that means more time for a Stellar card.......hehe!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

natas said:
			
		

> I will gladly make you a card.  Which photo of yours do you want me to use?



Pick one you have saved


----------



## natas

^Well then I choose the one I took outside your window last night. 

I will post your card tomorrow.  It promise I will do you justice.


----------



## natas

Here is the newest addition to the BL trading card series.....


----------



## lystra

^you are tally


----------



## natas

^you are wrong


----------



## VerbalTruist

Whoever natas is he's been super cool so far.  Nice guy no reason to hate on him.

Cool card natas.  You get extra points cause PI is SOOO freaking hot in that pic.


----------



## fizzle

I miss having tally around


----------



## VerbalTruist

Recap!


----------



## VerbalTruist




----------



## Wintermute

^That is so fucking awesome when they're all together like that. 

Heh, we're awesome 


EDIT:Sigh........fuckin' PLUR.



Thats what that was.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Thanks!


----------



## bromance

Those are all awesome.  LACEY!  Do me!


----------



## Khadijah

Yeaaaa I know i owe you one!! i Been retarded busy but i promise this aint the end, i wont let it die, u got my word.


----------



## Chicago66

I'll pay you if you do one of me, lacey!


----------



## recons

lacey k said:
			
		

> Been retarded busy


since when you unemployed bum?


----------



## vegan

> Nice guy no reason to hate on him.


they've never needed a reason to hate on someone


----------



## GenericMind

Shut the fuck up vegan.


----------



## Pillthrill

Does someone want to take another stab at my card? Fucking ironic that the atheist is labeled a Jesus freak, fuck that fucking shit.


----------



## bromance

Picky picky!


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

Pillthrill said:
			
		

> Does someone want to take another stab at my card? Fucking ironic that the atheist is labeled a Jesus freak, fuck that fucking shit.



No. That must be so depressing, you could just cut yourself.


----------



## bromance

Here, use this:






Amerika!


----------



## Khadijah

Pillthrill said:
			
		

> Does someone want to take another stab at my card? Fucking ironic that the atheist is labeled a Jesus freak, fuck that fucking shit.



no!!! U kept buggin everyone for a card n then when u get one u dont want it! Pfft u get ur card revoked now!


----------



## Pillthrill

lacey k said:
			
		

> no!!! U kept buggin everyone for a card n then when u get one u dont want it! Pfft u get ur card revoked now!


well if Lacy is going to get bitch, well fuck it. Jeez fuck BL cards anyway. Trading cards are so over with anyway.


----------



## bromance

Aww come back!  I'll let you hold my limited edition hologram ClubbinGuido 1st print!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

bromance said:
			
		

> Amerika!


Amerika! cut yeah !


----------



## XxParadoxX

Damn, I agree... Pillthrill kept wanting a card and not likes what she gets. Should have specified if it was that big of a deal then huh.

On another note... Euphoricnod's card is my favorite. That pic is so cute.


----------



## Pillthrill

XxParadoxX said:
			
		

> Damn, I agree... Pillthrill kept wanting a card and not likes what she gets. Should have specified if it was that big of a deal then huh.
> 
> On another note... Euphoricnod's card is my favorite. That pic is so cute.



I did list the needed information, it was just ignored. Just FYI


----------



## XxParadoxX

^ Step one... pirate Photoshop.

Step two... make card yourself if you want it done right, right?

Don't take personal, no hard feelings.


----------



## Pillthrill

XxParadoxX said:
			
		

> ^ Step one... pirate Photoshop.
> 
> Step two... make card yourself if you want it done right, right?
> 
> Don't take personal, no hard feelings.



The thing is I have no idea how to run photoshop.  I can be tech. stupid something. I don't take it personally, it just doesn't fit in with the rest, but whatever I guess.


----------



## S.M.F.G

These are freakin Awesome peoples!!was lokin at this thread a lil while ago wen it started... imoa do some lookin @ how photoshop works soz i can make one of these. how clever. i want the whole set, like more than garbage gang


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Pillthrill said:
			
		

> The thing is I have no idea how to run photoshop.


i did yours on ms paint, if you cant use ms paint you really are _special_


----------



## randycaver

man, there are some obvious ones missing from that.. like MINE. where the fuck is MINE!!!!

and lilyisdancing!!!!!!


----------



## Khadijah

Jus cuz it aint there dont mean it wont be there eventually. this thread will go...for...EVAAHHHH


----------



## fizzle

XxParadoxX said:
			
		

> On another note... Euphoricnod's card is my favorite. That pic is so cute.


:D Thanks! Thats probably the best thing I've ever made on photoshop... I'm usually an ms paint-pro though

...oh, and I also took the picture %)


----------



## VerbalTruist

Thanks Paradox I like it a lot too!

PILL THRILL QUIT WHINING ABOUT YOUR CARD!

You bitched and moaned for pages and pages with, "Make me a card."  and "Hey where's my card?" 

Then someone made it for you.

Now you're like "Make me a NEW card."

If you hate it so much make a new card for yourself in paint.  I'm horrible with art stuff but I'm not so retarded that I can't use freaking paint.


----------



## natas

Pillthrill said:
			
		

> I did list the needed information, it was just ignored. Just FYI



Damn, you just lost all my respect.

I guess beggers can be choosers.....


----------



## Rogue Robot

jeebus!


----------



## Pillthrill

eh I'll take a swing at it...


----------



## VerbalTruist

Nice to know you can be bothered 8)


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## VerbalTruist

:D Sucky sucky 5 dollah :D


----------



## Blue_Phlame

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAh


----------



## natas

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

>



Dude, I so want to get a 5 dollar lunch special from her.


----------



## Khadijah

Yall got it wrong.It is  Me Ruv u Rong Time Sucky Sucky Five Dorrah!

Duh....


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

natas said:
			
		

> Dude, I so want to get a 5 dollar lunch special from her.


You remind me of someone..........................


----------



## natas

LaceyK said:
			
		

> Yall got it wrong.It is Me Ruv u Rong Time Sucky Sucky Five Dorrah!
> 
> Duh....




Have you seen that 5 dollar footlong Subway commercial.  Everytime I see it I always hear it in that voice.

"5 dorrah footrong"


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## natas

Two_in_the_pink said:
			
		

> You remind me of someone..........................



Brad Pitt??  

Yes, I get that all the damn time.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

natas said:
			
		

> Brad Pitt??
> 
> Yes, I get that all the damn time.


I see images of catbox cleaning utensils, and a bald head.


----------



## Khadijah

Yea i kno. I always think of shit in my head in chinese style natas. Er O Er, five dorra footrong. 

that is the only accent that makes me laugh...i can hear any other one and get pissed at someone else for makin fun of it, but the chinese accent gets me every time. I am sorry damaged remon.


----------



## natas

Two_in_the_pink said:
			
		

> I see images of catbox cleaning utensils, and a bald head.



Huh? I dont know what you are talking about, but your women's intuition is wrong.


----------



## jam uh weezy

damaged lemon one...shit i laughed so loud at that. sucky fucky five dollah. haahhahaaaa


----------



## natas

lacey k said:
			
		

> Yea i kno. I always think of shit in my head in chinese style natas. Er O Er, five dorra footrong.
> 
> that is the only accent that makes me laugh...i can hear any other one and get pissed at someone else for makin fun of it, but the chinese accent gets me every time. I am sorry damaged remon.



LOL I also like German accents or just the German language as a whole, they make me crack up.  

No matter what they are saying it comes out like they are super angry.

They could be saying, "kittens are fluffy and cute" and it will come out as....

"GLODDENNN FITZ LODDDDENNN GLOBENNNNNN!!!!!"


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

but would you laugh at Bruce Ree






"To me martial arts means honestly expressing oneself"


*re-watching a Bruce Lee Interview*


----------



## Khadijah

Na, i rove bruce ree. Id never raugh at him.

Na, he really is the shit tho. ..../offtopic


N i was jus thinkin, that back in the day, pillthrill woulda got EPICALLY RAEPED for the card whining incident , n that rght there really says to me how much shit did change. but i guess thats kinda off topc too.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## natas

^LOL I love it!!!!


----------



## randycaver

you're an old man with bad hair?


----------



## natas

^Yup that is me.  I happen to like my hair.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Kinda like a Steve Irwin look alike.


----------



## randycaver

it is *not* the hotness


----------



## XxParadoxX

Oh man I don't know now... Euphoricnod's is good, but damaged_lemons may be cuter. Oh shiz.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^did you made your avatar, its pretty cool

and hi XxParadoxX, i enjoy seeing you around


----------



## XxParadoxX

^ No, I didn't actually make them, but I have a bunch that I modified in Animation Shop for size and some frames and whatnot.

And I enjoy seeing you too ninja. I tend to take a back seat for a while, keep a low profile ya know.


----------



## plurMONSTER

/me wants a trading card right badly plz! 

For the image:





Whoever makes the best one (I'm lookin' at use toose, ninja and Damien (or whoever else kicks ass at this)) will likely be on my good side for at least a while .

Although I must confess that ninja and Damien are already on my good side anyway. :D


----------



## guineaPig

ok so i'm somewhere between drunk and sped up.
i decided to go through and make a singular file of all the cards so far.
http://www.mediafire.com/?zmblxsmdjru
contains all the cards so far, plus the different templates i saw.

edit: word up, use mediafire from now on please.
no wait time or download limit and they fucking scan everything you upload for viruses and sthi...
mad awesome.

fuck rapidshare with their cats and dogs in the captcha code,,,


----------



## fizzle

I want one! Heres pic:




And I dont care what drugs are used, I've tried every one that the icons show, except meth, but, as is obvious from my user name, ecstasy is my favorite :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

you look like Naomi Watts


----------



## natas

randycaver said:
			
		

> it is *not* the hotness


----------



## Khadijah

I dont think that is you mz thizzle lol...I dont know why  but it just looks like a picture from a fashion magazine outta the 80s or somethin like that.....i would understand why you wouldnt wanna put a pic on here but...idk, that pic jus seemed like somethin about it is off,that broad looks like shes like 30

 if it really is you my bad, i wasnt tryna say nothin bad, jus for some reason however the lighting and etc in that pic is, it dont look like a regular photo n threw me off


----------



## EmuBitter

guineaPig said:
			
		

> ok so i'm somewhere between drunk and sped up.
> i decided to go through and make a singular file of all the cards so far.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?zmblxsmdjru
> contains all the cards so far, plus the different templates i saw.
> 
> edit: word up, use mediafire from now on please.
> no wait time or download limit and they fucking scan everything you upload for viruses and sthi...
> mad awesome.
> 
> fuck rapidshare with their cats and dogs in the captcha code,,,



top stuff gP


----------



## alasdairm

lacey k said:
			
		

> I dont think that is you mz thizzle lol...I dont know why  but it just looks like a picture from a fashion magazine outta the 80s or somethin like that...


it looks an awful lot like amy adams.

alasdair


----------



## Khadijah

Who is that other girl wit the brown hair n freckles posing with enod in the one pic?


----------



## Edvard Munch

I'm going to create a BL card featuring myself and it will come complete with a bibliography and appendix as well as a forward by Benjamine Franklin, despite him being dead for quite some time now.


----------



## fizzle

lacey k said:
			
		

> Who is that other girl wit the brown hair n freckles posing with enod in the one pic?


Thats my best friends girlfriend. The photo I posted is me, ask eNod  lol



I have others, if people really need that much proof 

Edit: The picture is scanned (using a crappy school scanner), so that kind of screwed with the coloring a little, that may be the odd lighting you are seeing, lacey.


----------



## natas

^Ya know, I think we are going to need some pics of you naked....just to make 100% sure its you.


----------



## fizzle

^You first! :D


----------



## natas

^NO U 1st!!


----------



## VerbalTruist

lacey k said:
			
		

> I dont think that is you mz thizzle lol...I dont know why  but it just looks like a picture from a fashion magazine outta the 80s or somethin like that.....i would understand why you wouldnt wanna put a pic on here but...idk, that pic jus seemed like somethin about it is off,that broad looks like shes like 30
> 
> if it really is you my bad, i wasnt tryna say nothin bad, jus for some reason however the lighting and etc in that pic is, it dont look like a regular photo n threw me off



Its Mz_Thizzle.



			
				alasdairm said:
			
		

> it looks an awful lot like amy adams.
> 
> alasdair



Not Amy Adams.  Who's Amy Adams?



			
				lacey k said:
			
		

> Who is that other girl wit the brown hair n freckles posing with enod in the one pic?



My friends hot girlfriend.


----------



## vibr8tor

Mz_Thizzle said:
			
		

> but, as is obvious from my user name, ecstasy is my favorite :D




i feel like a n00b for asking, but what does your username have to do with e?


----------



## fizzle

Its a west coast slang term for e, but I didnt know that it was specifically a west coast thing until after I started posting here


----------



## Khadijah

I wasnt tryna call u out or nothin yo, like it aint like i didnt think that COULD be you, for some reason the pic jus had a real strange quality to it that made it look "off" somehow. I hope you aint get mad over that or nothin, people always be hatin and it wasnt nothin like that. I guess I jus aint used to seeing people that look like that IRL if that makes sense, it had a real kinda debutante vouge magazine style to it, thats all. not that thas bad or nothin. I guess i jus imagined you to look different or somethin so that was prolly it. anyways, my bad, carry on peeps.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

nah that pic gave me the same impression
it really does look like something from the 80's
and she look advertisingly good, i would buy tampon 
or whatever she was trying to sell


----------



## Pshaaw

Pillthrill said:
			
		

> well if Lacy is going to get bitch, well fuck it. Jeez fuck BL cards anyway. Trading cards are so over with anyway.



wow.. talk about a change in attitude..


----------



## fizzle

lacey k said:
			
		

> I wasnt tryna call u out or nothin yo, like it aint like i didnt think that COULD be you, for some reason the pic jus had a real strange quality to it that made it look "off" somehow. I hope you aint get mad over that or nothin, people always be hatin and it wasnt nothin like that. I guess I jus aint used to seeing people that look like that IRL if that makes sense, it had a real kinda debutante vouge magazine style to it, thats all. not that thas bad or nothin. I guess i jus imagined you to look different or somethin so that was prolly it. anyways, my bad, carry on peeps.


No worries 

But now back to my whole reason for posting the seemingly controversial pic: I want a card! :D


----------



## Pillthrill

Pshaaw said:
			
		

> wow.. talk about a change in attitude..



haha once in awhile I dish it out, but never ment with any seriousness...take it as you will
Jessh If I'm not total PLUR at all times is a big deal lol


----------



## Khadijah

Shutcher trap and make me a sandwich.


----------



## Pshaaw

there.. i took a shot at it..


----------



## AmorRoark

Ouhh do you speak French?


----------



## Pshaaw

oui.. je parles francais


----------



## AmorRoark

Cool, der, I don't know French but I envy people who are bi or multi-lingual.


----------



## YOESH!

Damien8787 said:
			
		

>




Yours are really great damien....


----------



## syymphonatic

dear ego loss,
when is mine going to be done. i insist or else.
the end,
love, 
syympho-pants-less


----------



## ego_loss

syymphonatic said:
			
		

> dear ego loss,
> when is mine going to be done. i insist or else.
> the end,
> love,
> syympho-pants-less




It shall be done directly.


----------



## vibr8tor

aCk!  hangy-on!  i wanna help with it!!!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*ding-ding*

Pantless syympho goes to the front of the line.  House rules!


----------



## syymphonatic

i'll take my shirt off if you yell "on the fly!"
house rules %)


----------



## syymphonatic

oh god my shirt already came off. not because it's covered in sculpture class remnants or because i'm drunk or anything, but because i freaking wanted to.


----------



## ego_loss

pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## syymphonatic

pics or your mom didn't happen. you will do as i say or else you ego-pants you. i'm a woman of word; believe in them or i will find you at night and do bad things. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## syymphonatic

pic:


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

tentacle rape "elephant version"


----------



## vibr8tor

awesome trunks are awesome!

and just so you know, i sent my input to e_l last night.  he's gonna make your card today after he gets done selling his mojo. and by mojo i mean plasma.


----------



## ego_loss




----------



## ego_loss

syymphonatic said:
			
		

> i'll take my shirt off if you yell "on the fly!"
> house rules %)




[yelling]*ON THE FLY!!*[/yelling]


----------



## Riconoen

ooh ooh someone do me someone do me!!!


----------



## ego_loss

^^
do yourself, like you always do before falling asleep in a puddle of your own sweat, tears and jizz.


----------



## Riconoen

I suck at photoshop. But I'll try.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Best.  Thread.  Evar.  So impressed!  :D


----------



## Riconoen

I'll post something better tommorrow I kinda rushed this.


----------



## fizzle

Yay! I'm glad to see this thread is up and running again! It died for a while there.


----------



## MethaContin

lacey k said:
			
		

> Ight, i seen a old thread that mentioned this, and I ate some stackers (lol) and decided to actually do one. If anybody got any ideas on other shit that should be on em, etc, post it in here, the first one is just a trial but it could be a lot funnier/better. So post your ideas in here, post if you want a trading card made of yourself and what your stats would be, etc. Ill post a template version for anybody else who wants to do it too.
> 
> Who better to start with than CG....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> template link
> template without text
> 
> Well what do yall think? You aint gotta be good at shit to add on. you can do a shitty job in paint if you want the point is to be fun not be good at designing shit. someone other than me better do one Im tellin ya!
> 
> here is the drug icons for your using pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <---UPDATED: METH AND OXY ICONS!


lol lacey thats gangsta!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Khadijah

Yea, i msorry i aint been making these but i got a virus on my computer that has photoshop and it just kinda died on me. So ima try n fix it, I know that I promised cards to a couple people. Bromance n alasdair im lookin at you guise in particular. I didnt mean to not come thru for ya's it just got fucked up n hard to use the computer to make em.


----------



## Tenchi

Riconoen said:
			
		

> I'll post something better tommorrow I kinda rushed this.




Red text/green text + blue background = fail.  I can barely read that thing.


----------



## Riconoen

here's a better one


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^awww, the noob is makin progress


----------



## IremindUof

there it is, the epic conflict, etched in stone between Zepyr and Riconoen


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Riconoen said:
			
		

> here's a better one


**Additional weaknesses - Spelling the word strengths correctly.*


----------



## Jamshyd

No (brown) card for me yet?? I hate you all! *pouts*


----------



## Riconoen

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> **Additional weaknesses - Spelling the word strengths correctly.*



It was a typo!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^


----------



## syymphonatic

woowoo!! i has a spot in history!!


----------



## Riconoen

^^...


----------



## zephyr

Riconoen said:
			
		

> I'll post something better tommorrow I kinda rushed this.





Ugh, how demeaning to have a simpleton declare that I am his arch nemesis.  


I dont particularly like lint much either, but dusting it away from the surfaces it covers is about as repeditive as flaming Rico, and just as boring.  He'll keep coming back regardless,  only to be wiped away again and again.


I expect he will eventually be as useful as lint one day if he keeps practising.


----------



## Riconoen

I was trying to make light of our animosity I wasn't flaming you in the slightest.


----------



## sad mafioso

Riconoen said:
			
		

> here's a better one



what the fuck is wrong with your cheek bones?


----------



## Thou

Jamshyd said:
			
		

> No (brown) card for me yet?? I hate you all! *pouts*



Jam, I couldn't find a pic of you so my photoshop plans were thwarted, and I was sad. 

PM me when you get a chance and I'll make you a king hell, ketamine themed rocket card!


----------



## Riconoen

sad mafioso said:
			
		

> what the fuck is wrong with your cheek bones?



what the fuck is wrong with your mom?


----------



## sad mafioso

well, for starters she's a filthy slut


----------



## Riconoen

touche lol.


----------



## sad mafioso

so...what the fuck is wrong with your cheekbones.  do you have implants or something?


----------



## Riconoen

It's a terrible picture that's whats wrong with them. oh well, what's done is done.


----------



## sad mafioso

nah, that's not it.  something else is wrong.


----------



## Riconoen

It's just what I look like when trying to force a smile?


----------



## sad mafioso

nope, something...else.  do you have cheekbone cancer?


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

2c-buoyant said:
			
		

> Jam, I couldn't find a pic of you so my photoshop plans were thwarted, and I was sad.
> 
> PM me when you get a chance and I'll make you a king hell, ketamine themed rocket card!








here's a pic of jammy.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ Thanks, love! 

Woohoo! Can't wait for said card! (sorry 2C-b, didn't see your post )


----------



## zephyr

Riconoen said:
			
		

> I was trying to make light of our animosity I wasn't flaming you in the slightest.


I know you werent , silly boy.. If you want to announce we are enemies, go ahead.  Its a bit embarrassing for me though.  

 Good to see you are giving things a good shot now compared to a little while ago if this is the best you can come up with then thats okay, . . Its the thought that counts. .


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

...so is it poor form to make your own?  Like, MYO?  :D

I've given someone a head start on mine:




Cos I'm lame and need approval in the Lounge.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:
			
		

> ..I've given someone a head


 oooh, ill help then


----------



## ClubbinGuido

^ lolwut


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

*bump*



>



what


----------



## Riconoen

This thread brings back memories.


----------



## StayinAwake

I need a blue card so I can cross the border safely.


----------



## vibr8tor

i was just thinking about this thread a few days ago.  i'm glad it got bumped back up!!!


----------



## DamagedLemon

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

>



Lousy Card! I have lost all respect for you ninjastupidman!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

hehehe :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

that card is fuckinhilarious jokes on u


----------



## plurMONSTER

Buuuuuuump!


----------



## JV

back from the dead!  :D


----------



## fizzle

moar trading cards nao plz?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i approve of this bump


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> oooh, ill help then


^Promises, promises.


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

nice job geg


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

*Recap*


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL




----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

[/QUOTE]













next!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

GreenEyedGirrrL said:


>



thats a nice card you go there COTB...


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

^ haha, i didn't notice it wasn't finished. will have to fix that...


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Sad panda is sad.  

Also I think CG's card should be updated - he needs *LOVE* as another drug of choice.


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL




----------



## slushy muddy water

ha 
mod status:  GEG's heart
cute


----------



## New

I'd like a card, please. I have an interesting picture of me in the gallery of me smoking that you could use.


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL




----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Aaaawwweeee I get cupcakes!  Thank you GEG, I'm blushing.  :D


----------



## ClubbinGuido

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Also I think CG's card should be updated - he needs *LOVE* as another drug of choice.



Agreed.  I'm addicted to that shit hardcore.


----------



## spork

Can someone make me a card?


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Natas = TALLY


----------



## L2R

who wears mine


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I want one! I don't ever get to play any of your reindeer games.


----------



## DexterMeth

lacey.........


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

ClubbinGuido said:


> Natas = TALLY



REALLY


----------



## L2R

justify my exiostence by making me one of these gay cards for losers!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

If any one could make this into a bluelight trading card I would be forever in your dept. You could read my posts and see how i live in this world or take a little crash course I lay down before you . I love psych's like LSD my drug of choice and other things like heroin here and there and the countless amphetamines abd Oxys I take every few days a week. Besides that I love Women there voluptius bodies pressing upon me gives me something drugs cant touch. All i want to say to you guys is that id love a trading card and if you use this pic to make one you'd be forever in my debt   :D


----------



## atri

Cosmic Charlie said:


> If any one could make this into a bluelight trading card I would be forever in your dept. You could read my posts and see how i live in this world or take a little crash course I lay down before you . I love psych's like LSD my drug of choice and other things like heroin here and there and the countless amphetamines abd Oxys I take every few days a week. Besides that I love Women there voluptius bodies pressing upon me gives me something drugs cant touch. All i want to say to you guys is that id love a trading card and *if you use this pic to make one you'd be forever in my debt *  :D



what an asshole


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

next up: 

slushy 
new
spork
*hisnameisfrank* :D
impacto....


*
lacey! HALP!*


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Your a dick Atri , I just wanted to feel cool like the rest of you guys . I may have sounded a bit drunk in my post but it was coming from the right place . Keep being an elitist beotch.  I m going to find the funniest most unnerving way to get back at you boy. Watch your posts Im gonna come back with a Stunna    :D


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Your a dick Atri , I just wanted to feel cool like the rest of you guys . I may have sounded a bit drunk in my post but it was coming from the right place . Keep being an elitist beotch.  I m going to find the funniest most unnerving way to get back at you boy. Watch your posts Im gonna come back with a Stunna    :D




way to post, delete, edit, and repost....*you're* so kewl.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I know better than to come in the lounge . Im not cool I guess GEG but i thought it would be cool to have one of those cards. I regret asking you guys I just thought it would something cool to save in my photo album. Ive been on bluelight for years and ive never felt more unwelcome on the site than i do right now . Thanks


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

Cosmic Charlie said:


> I know better than to come in the lounge . Im not cool I guess GEG but i thought it would be cool to have one of those cards. I regret asking you guys I just thought it would something cool to save in my photo album. Ive been on bluelight for years and ive never felt more unwelcome on the site than i do right now . Thanks



i'll make you a card. it'll be the dandiest card you ever seen. OMG!


----------



## Pengwin

Cosmic Charlie said:


> I All i want to say to you guys is that id love a trading card and if you use this pic to make one you'd be forever in my debt   :D


i dont think he was seriously calling you an asshole as much as it was his way of trying to point out that instead of saying "i'd be in debt to you" you implied that if the person did it for you they would owe you something

so yeah lets all just laugh it off...


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Thank you Green Eyed Girl it would mean alot to me. Atri You can eat my gym shots after a nice wet crusty fart


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Thank you Green Eyed Girl it would mean alot to me. *Atri You can eat my gym shots after a nice wet crusty fart*



i changed my mind. you really must lurk.

nyuck nyuck. 

i'll get to it. :D


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

All you can do is laugh in here, CC.  Grow a thicker skin and hang around the lounge a bit longer if you want to earn some respect from the regulars.  

Also, as a side-note I would like to nominate Doctor Shop for a trading card.  When you're done with the others, of course.  And thankyou GEG for making these!  You're sooo good at it.  :D


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Pengwin said:


> i dont think he was seriously calling you an asshole as much as it was his way of trying to point out that instead of saying "i'd be in debt to you" you implied that if the person did it for you they would owe you something
> 
> so yeah lets all just laugh it off...


 
 I know im just so self consious and worried about people liking me sometimes that I take things way o personally at times when i shouldn't. Im laughing about this right now and giving him props for getting to me with such a small line. I Need to learn to take jokes better. If it was a " joke " otherwise im gunna get you back buddy.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Lurk moar.  You'll see we're all caustic fuckers a lot of the time.  Take it on the chin and learrrrrrrn.  Don't be _another whining noob_.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Cosmic Charlie said:


> If it was a " joke " otherwise im gunna get you back buddy.



lurk moar captain 8(


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I'll take it in the chin and learn but I aint no Noob you voluptuous Australian princess you. You could call me all kinds of nasty names you want to and I'll always imagine how pretty you look saying them. You have some of the finest pictures on bluelight COTB    :D


 *when I sobered up a hair*
IM sorry for being such a drunkin drugged up idiot COTB. I really hope you dont hate me for being so rude , I just really think your so pretty . Im just so high and drunk tonight i was acting a fool. Im still fucked up I did way to many pills. Forgive me my fellow bluelighters, I promise ill be back to myself in the morning


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^You're a noob to the lounge.  And just over one year, pfft.  Don't make me pull my BL cock out onto the table.


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

ok, ok. no more derailing. *MAKE MOAR CARDS!*


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

i haz no card 

my pic is somewhere in the thread


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Im sorry thats ive been such a drunkin moron , ill lay off the morphine and shine by morning  I hope I didnt offend anyone , try too  LVe me in the morning


----------



## Footloose

lol i just now read this whole thread. legendary. i need to come to the lounge moar


----------



## psycosynthesis

Best thread in the Lounge. Well...behind the nudie thread I guess.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Im Just trying to search for humanity though my drunken drug induced american life of psychedelic splendor . You may think im a noob , just a visitor to you subterranean Lounge of Me-me posts and wack off splendor . I ask you all to take a look down below and say , Im I ready to Fuck you with this


----------



## Tenchi

I'll do one for you.  Name your drugs of choice, and it is done.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Tenchi said:


> I'll do one for you.  Name your drugs of choice, and it is done.



My drugs of Choice are LSD , Heroin , Mushrooms , Marijuana , Ecstacy and Ketamine .


----------



## Tenchi

I'll see what I can do, given the icons available


----------



## Tenchi

Final things I need:

Strengths:
Weaknesses:
Special Skills/Techniques
Home Forums:
Arch Nemesis:


----------



## yoker

^so hes gona post the answers and then your gona copy and past em onto the card.
This is gona be good.


----------



## Tenchi

indeed.   Bearing in mind, I've been drinking strong spirits for the past couple of hours, lol.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I'm voting for creative license here, Tenchi.  Let it rip my friend.  :D


----------



## Tenchi

I shall try, my sense of humour is somewhat dry though., lol


----------



## yoker

We've waited long enough


Cosmic Charlie said:


> Strengths: Lovley niceness
> Weaknesses: Looks like the Lounge
> Special Skills/Techniques: Asking in a nice way
> Home Forums:Not The lounge
> Arch Nemesis:The Lounge


----------



## Tenchi

yoker said:


> Weve waited long enuff



I can work with your suggestions, lol.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

*Strengths*:  Unwavering sincerity.
*Weaknesses*:  Tye dye, unwavering sincerity and thin skin.
*Special Skills/Techniques*:  Undecipherable hippy speak.
*Home Forums*:  Not the Lounge.
*Arch Nemesis*:  Lounge regulars.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

eh eh


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Strengths:
Weaknesses:
Special Skills/Techniques
Home Forums:
Arch Nemesis: 

 Im gonna fill this out with the quickness , bear with me as I plan this out


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

8+ years?  Post count of over 9k?  Blaspheme.    The rest is spot on, though.  :D


----------



## Disabled_Traveller

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> ^You're a noob to the lounge.  And just over one year, pfft.  Don't make me pull my BL cock out onto the table.



You gotz a cock?


----------



## Tenchi

d'oh!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Strengths: Eyes , Smile , Eats LSD for Breakfast, Massive heroin fueled Dope Dick
Weaknesses: unwavering sincerity , Slave to the Pussy 
Special Skills/Techniques:  Braking out into psychedelic dances brought down by our tribal gods of the universe 
Home Forums:  BlueLighT
Arch Nemesis: Black Bears


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

That is so SWEET thank you tenchi but I aint scared of you lounge cats . You can Eat my dirty ass Hippy Underwear    :D


----------



## Tenchi

Hmnmm... Posts = broken.


----------



## Footloose

psycosynthesis said:


> Best thread in the Lounge. Well...behind the nudie thread I guess.



duh. thats the only one i've consistently followed. for obvious reasons. :D


----------



## axl blaze

do me do me! my drugs of choice... all drugs.

I do too many drugs


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Disabled_Traveller said:


> You gotz a cock?


I gots a BL cock and vagina dentata.  I am C0TB, hear me *roar*.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Bluelight trading Cards are The Shit , I wanna Collect um All   :D  

P.s. COTB I am humbled by the sheer power of your BLueLight Cock

*runs for cover*


----------



## Disabled_Traveller

Paging Dr. ninjadan. Dr. ninjadan to the photoshop OR stat!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Disabled_Traveller said:


> Paging Dr. ninjadan. Dr. ninjadan to the photoshop OR stat!



did you just called me a whore stat !!!!


----------



## Disabled_Traveller

Damn you Quebecois! Lystra must go nuts trying to listen to you.

Operating Room. Foolio...


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Why did My card Disappear .  SOmeone Make me A BLuelight Trading Card , I'll shine you shoe's for one cents half your only doller     :D


----------



## China Rider

Beg moar.


----------



## auto238367

i can has?


----------



## kytnism

Autos profile:

Strengths: being banz0red on three occassions, yet having the win to remain a respected member.
Weaknesses: being banz0red on three occassions, yet having the win to remain a respected member.
Special Skills/Techniques: a creamy chocolate centre, insight, foresight.
forums: the lounge, science and tech, philosophy and spirituality.
Arch Nemesis: soup nazi and the banhammer.

...kytnism...


----------



## auto238367

kytnism said:


> Autos profile:
> 
> Strengths: being banz0red on three occassions, yet having the win to remain a respected member.
> Weaknesses: being banz0red on three occassions, yet having the win to remain a respected member.
> Special Skills/Techniques: a creamy chocolate centre, insight, foresight.
> forums: the lounge, science and tech, philosophy and spirituality.
> Arch Nemesis: soup nazi and the banhammer.
> 
> ...kytnism...



hugs and ass squeezes.


----------



## Tenchi

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Why did My card Disappear .  SOmeone Make me A BLuelight Trading Card , I'll shine you shoe's for one cents half your only doller     :D



I'm not sure why, but for some reason, I seem to be unable to post images right now.


----------



## harley89

Tenchi said:


> indeed.   Bearing in mind, I've been drinking strong spirits for the past couple of hours, lol.



I like to post whilst under the influence of strong spirits to tenchi.


----------



## Tenchi




----------



## papa

thats real nice Tenchi


----------



## Tenchi

Bearing in mind, I made that whilst drunk off my ass, lol.


----------



## papa

I do some of my finest work in that condition. In my opinion anyway


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

That is awesome Tenchi  , Thank you so much   :D


----------



## claire22

0mG d0 m3!!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I think you should have to be a[n active] part of BL [the lounge] for a year before you have a card made.  Just asking doesn't cut it.  Hell, I had to wait a few years for mine!  Kids now days have it wayyyy to easy.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I think you should have to be a[n active] part of BL [the lounge] for a year before you have a card made.  Just asking doesn't cut it.  Hell, I had to wait a few years for mine!  Kids now days have it wayyyy to easy.



 Im so happy I got that card , I feel super special now :D  ANd I honestly dont really even visit the lounge too much . Im a PD'er 4 Life    The lounge kind of freaks me out a bit , I can never tell when people are joking or if there just naturally jerks. I just dont understand why some bluelighters are mean to one another. We should all Be one big happy Family :D

 * Gives Free Hugs *


----------



## papa

we do it for the lulz


----------



## claire22

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I think you should have to be a[n active] part of BL [the lounge] for a year before you have a card made.  Just asking doesn't cut it.  Hell, I had to wait a few years for mine!  Kids now days have it wayyyy to easy.



Don't get your panties in a twist.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I betcha Tenchi would make you one If you asked him real nice Claire . Your so pretty too , It would be a very nice card indeed


----------



## claire22

The princess will disapprove


----------



## China Rider

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Im so happy I got that card , I feel super special now :D  ANd I honestly dont really even visit the lounge too much . Im a PD'er 4 Life    The lounge kind of freaks me out a bit , I can never tell when people are joking or if there just naturally jerks. I just dont understand why some bluelighters are mean to one another. We should all Be one big happy Family :D
> 
> * Gives Free Hugs *



Go on home your mamas calling you.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Ohh that stung a bit China but Im all ready at home and my Momma's cookin Waffles :D


----------



## fizzle

^Great, I'll be over in 10 minutes.


----------



## The Hoff Bomb

I want one


----------



## silentscience

someone make mine


----------



## fizzle

Maybe people asking for them should make eachothers. I'll make it easy for you, Hoff, you make silent's; silent, you make Hoff's.

GO!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Agreed.  And Claire - I can't get the twist out of my panties.  It's there permanently when people speak of n00bs.  It's a real affliction and I have to _deal with it every Goddamn day_.  So don't speak to me about cards!


----------



## ClubbinGuido

papasomni said:


> we do it for the lulz



This post is fucking awesome because of you age.  Once again, I hope I am as fucking chill and as cool as you when I get older.


----------



## silentscience

hoff, whats your drugs of choice?


----------



## silentscience

nevamind


----------



## Disabled_Traveller

'bout right, COTB?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I love you DT.


----------



## claire22

Lol you're both cunts.:D I was being sarcastic when I wrote it anyway  go check how I wrote it if you don't believe me *cries*


----------



## silentscience

Disabled_Traveller said:


> 'bout right, COTB?








(LOL)


----------



## Disabled_Traveller

claire22 said:


> Lol you're both cunts.:D I was being sarcastic when I wrote it anyway  go check how I wrote it if you don't believe me *cries*



Yoda says "careful you ask..."


----------



## claire22

Shut your mouth silentscience you didn't even have the balls to go to rehab for more than two days. Rest of you are mean cunts, my only friend in the world is this bottle of wine. .


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Have you lasted longer than 2 days in rehab Claire?  8)

And in case you didn't realise we can do sarcasm as well.


----------



## silentscience

hah. I was in a detox center , not rehab. it was very badly set up. trust me, if you were in there, you'd probably leave. I couldnt smoke, eat anything besides the shitty food they served (ie, someone could not bring me a candy bar!) I couldnt go outside. I had nowhere to exercise, and spent 80% of the time rotting in my bed. ugh. I am still going to residential rehab ASAP. 

So, stop talking about my testicle size.


----------



## China Rider

claire22 said:


> my only friend in the world is this bottle of wine. .


Sucks to be you.


----------



## claire22

I've gone 18 days by myself thank-you.
silentscience I know rehabs are shit, I was messing around, its all good.
I'm a n00b it's okay to make fun of me
I'll take it.


----------



## silentscience

claire22 said:


> I've gone 18 days by myself thank-you.
> I'm just messing around, I'm a n00b it's okay to make fun of me
> I'll take it.



I bet you would take it!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

/Wipes brow

I thought you were moving backwards there, young padawan.


----------



## silentscience

ah, no worries. I know what's up.


----------



## claire22

Nah I got it.. I'm a lil noob it's tradition to rip me to shreds:D How long 'til I am not a noob? My ass is bleeding from all the raping..


----------



## silentscience

its funny, you have almost 1000 posts more than me, and i've been here over 3 years!


----------



## China Rider

That is funny.


----------



## Disabled_Traveller




----------



## claire22

Drug & alcohol fuelled post whoring.
A few months back I was always on shards, being a posting machine, typing about nothing. Now I am an alcoholic, it makes my memory fuzzy about posts I have written:D Hmm I want to go outside and get more tanned, it's nice & sunny


----------



## silentscience

....


----------



## silentscience

!@3


----------



## New

I am asking again, because I suck at Photoshop and have no access to it currently - may I have a card made?

The photo

Strengths:Non-directive, Insane
Weaknesses:Tentacle rape, DP porn
Special Skills: Giving a damn about being right, Creeping you right the fuck out
Drug Affiliations: DXM, Amphetamine, Newports
Home Forum:NMI/The Lounge
Arch Nemesis:If you hate me, that's your problem


----------



## silentscience

^^^workin on it


----------



## Disabled_Traveller

For you? Give me 15 minutes. I'm eating Damn it!


----------



## New

Yes, we are pleased...::swishes cognac around snifter in a sinister manner::


----------



## silentscience

you photo doesnt work. says its truncated. please play again.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

It worked for me.


----------



## silentscience

someone do mine dammit!






drugs : k, psychs, e, oxy, coke, benzos, cigs


----------



## New

I was about to say, it's a fucking jpg. It's pretty standard.


----------



## silentscience

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> It worked for me.



i can see it on BL but cant use it with photoshop. you try. or, new posts a new pic.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Uhm, file save as then change the title to .jpeg perhaps?


----------



## silentscience

tried that. says its truncated or incomplete


----------



## silentscience

k took a screenshot. will make


----------



## New

I just got the full size photo, too.


----------



## silentscience

there

that'll be $500


----------



## New

Try 3.8 years.

But I love it otherwise.:D


----------



## silentscience

hah. i didnt save it. fuck. 
oh well. someone else try


----------



## Disabled_Traveller




----------



## New

Better, I like.:D


----------



## China Rider

DMX is hell of a drug....


----------



## China Rider

New has 2 misprints, which means the value is $++++++$.
Like, worth more than Babe Ruth's first ever card where it said Bill Tooth instead of Babe Ruth.
Print this shit out, and profit for your children.


----------



## Disabled_Traveller




----------



## Disabled_Traveller

Thought you might like the icons (thanks SS)

Now, fuck off!


----------



## New

Not until you hug me.


----------



## Disabled_Traveller

Consider yourself hugged.


----------



## silentscience




----------



## Disabled_Traveller

The earlier one was a fake...


----------



## silentscience

^BWAHAHAHA

I knew it was coming


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Have I told you lately that I love you, DT?  :D


----------



## Disabled_Traveller

Crap. Busty's gonna' kill me...


----------



## lady grey

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Have you lasted longer than 2 days in rehab Claire?  8)
> 
> And in case you didn't realise we can do sarcasm as well.



Wow, babe low blow! Even for the lounge


----------



## One Thousand Words

claire22 said:


> Shut your mouth silentscience you didn't even have the balls to go to rehab for more than two days. Rest of you are mean cunts, my only friend in the world is this bottle of wine. .


----------



## Khadijah

Yall are bad sports. You dont pick wat goes on your own card. Thats for everyone else to decide. Its like giving yourself a nickname. it dont work that way.

It aint like some kind of elitist thing but its mad annoying when people are like oooh do me do me do me. Pillthrill started the bitching with her incessant whining about how no one would make her one and now everyones jumpin on the bandwagon.

I mean shit it dont hurt to ask but when you get like repetitive about it , and then tell everyone wat should go on your card it takes the fun out of it is wat Im sayin i guess. Not callin nobody out just sayin that its more fun when you see wat you get , dont demand a card and fill it out for yourself cuz that dont=lulz


----------



## silentscience

^yeah....it gets annoying eh? geez that sounds familiar!


----------



## ebola?

*Powers of narcissism, go!*


----------



## silentscience

bump


----------



## kytnism

^ nice bump.

which page or where is the card template at?

< lazy.

...kytnism...


----------



## GenericMind

omg make one for me and list "anal" as one of my weapons


----------



## kytnism

find the template assclown.

...kytnism...


----------



## GenericMind

no wai im lazy


----------



## kytnism

douche.






...kytnism...


----------



## L2R

lol. this thread died of ebola.

but then came back again. does this mean this is the jesus thread i've been dreaming about?


----------



## GenericMind

kytnism said:


> douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...kytnism...



hahaha. love it.


----------



## applesbliss

I collected sports cards as a kid.

This is definitely the next level. I like what you've done there.


----------



## papa

I love looking at these old cards.......great thread Lacey.....


----------



## Pillthrill

Hmm I actually have one in here somewhere. But old PT not new PT


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

what is the new PT like?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Eeee, I re-found mine!  :D  


GreenEyedGirrrL said:


>



Wow, I was a total bitch in this thread.  How many noobs did I rape?  I'm sorry I was so nasty Claire.  I hope this contributed to your future awesomes - every noob gets a hazing!


----------



## Pillthrill

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> what is the new PT like?



New PT can handle the lounge without being assraped. New PT does not feel the need to go crying to TDS all the time. 
Generally just more laid back and less of a freaking cry baby about everything...

Here is the old one...




Its at least 2 years old now


----------



## papa

I never had one.....


----------



## We are all ONE

papasomni said:


> I love looking at these old cards.......great thread Lacey.....



damn, Im jealous - wish I had collaborators


----------



## Pillthrill

papasomni said:


> I never had one.....



That is freaking ridiculous!!
I would make you one papa but my pirated windows doesn't have paint.


----------



## Busty St Clare

papasomni said:


> I never had one.....



Baseball cards from the 1890's are rare though Pappa.


At least yours is worth a bit.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I may be able to put some together.  I just finished studying Photoshop and now have a copy on my lappy'.. no promises, but I'll try to nut it all out and put something together!  

Busty and Papa are first in line.  (The boys, the boys!)


----------



## Busty St Clare

Mine better be one of those hologram ones bitch.


----------



## junglejuice

omg I WANT ONE!


----------



## papa

that's nice COTB.....thank you..


----------



## Damien

I'll make some soon.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

natas said:


> Here is the newest addition to the BL trading card series.....



thank you for the reminder

May I have a new one?


----------



## papa

Damien said:


> I'll make some soon.



that would be cool, Dam...


----------



## slushy muddy water

damn i want one
i want one so friggin bad


----------



## Thou

I remember this!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I remember you!


----------



## GenericMind

xenocat said:


> douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...kytnism...



Worth more than a Babe Ruth rookie card tbh.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i would like to butt slap PTs butt for not quoting my card i did for her


----------



## slushy muddy water

ninja i will give you 2 american dollars for one authentic bl trading card 
keep in mind that i may have made these dollars myself
and they might be a bit coffee stained 
and ripped a little because i got excited about using the green crayon 

but it's ok because my face will take place of ol' G washington so you could trade that for liek...900 doubloons or whatever it is you canadians use for currency 

science AND profit
win/win




thouart_that said:


> I remember this!



come back to us you adorable man


----------



## fm1983

http://www.sumopaint.com/home/

For those of you without photoshop.

I can make some if anyone wants.


----------



## randycaver

i don't think one was ever made of me. 

FAIL


----------



## L2R

^true dat fail, yo

man, if i ever get one of these made of me, my life would be utterly complete, and my soul would be then, and only then, ready for the eternal damnation to follow.


----------



## randycaver

that's how i feel.  you and i are like *this*


----------



## Thou

slushy muddy water said:


> come back to us you adorable man




Hi sweety!






Impacto Profundo said:


> man, if i ever get one of these made of me, my life would be utterly complete, and my soul would be then, and only then, ready for the eternal damnation to follow.



You dramatic liar.

The cast of the musical 'Cats' called. They need their understudy.


----------



## Pillthrill

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> i would like to butt slap PTs butt for not quoting my card i did for her


Its on page 36 you silly goose. Quoted. And Thank you. If you want to do an updated one that would be lovely.

P.S. I will take the spanking anyway. :D


----------



## lonewolf13

if someone would make one of me. i will bestow upon them a ndn name.  a cool one too, not something shitty like lamebear ... maybe something like onethatkillstheenemy... idk depends who makes me one.


----------



## Khadijah

Hahahaha, wowww....I just re read almost this whole thread over again, and i LOL'ed so much....And it made me say that damn, i need to make some more of these, it been too long!

So, Im workin on some new ish rite now, I am gonna go thru and post all the cards that I ever made all in one post along wtih the templates and the icons and all that shit (maybe even add new and improved icons!  ) and i will eve put a little instruction guide on how to do it for the folks who aint up on all that....Im glad this thread got bumped it was some good shit. and reminded me of how much I miss pennywise


----------



## Khadijah

its only right


----------



## lonewolf13

^ awesome


----------



## We are all ONE

well done Lace, well done - bravo


----------



## Kenickie

hahaha papas is awesome


----------



## lonewolf13

hell yeah he is, when i grow up i wanna be Papasomni


----------



## -Guido-

ebola? said:


> *Powers of narcissism, go!*



Trim your nose hair and tweeze your eyebrows you barbarian faggot.


----------



## Khadijah

So.....Whose next, anyways? Half the folks who wanted one dont even post here no more  but I am ready to make sum mo for yall if u throw u name in the ring (And of course if u deserve one, for example )


By the way, i noticed a few ppl who is pretty new here askin for cards and i just wanted to say that if you have asked for one but you aint seeing one made for you, its becuz we dont know u well enough to be able to make u a card yet. It aint that we dont like you or nothin like that. Just that the idea of the trading cards, is to take a person and kinda sum them up with a card...to point out their good and bad sides, strenths and weaknesses, etc, in a funny way. thats mad hard to do for somebody that nobody really knows much about yet.

If you are new here, we dont know u yet, we dont know ur personality, we dont know wat you like and dislike, wat makes u stand out from others, wat makes u a individual--when we think of your name, wat comes to mind? If we cant come up with a basic description of you, that makes it pretty hard to make u a card, u know?

So, just dont feel left out or somethin like that if u aint got a card and you aint been around the lounge for long. once we get to know u , if you post alot here and become recognized by most people, a "regular" , im sure youll end up with a card. you just gotta "earn" it, thats all. 

And also i wanted to point out that even tho I just said all that, the most important thing is that  *this thread is just for fun*--anybody can make a card for anybody they want, with one "rule" : dont make a card for yourself , thats just lame.  ....But otherwise, anyone can make one for anyone, so if you happen to know or be friends with a "noob" that none of us knows you could always make one for them, dont feel like you can only make one for the "popular" posters on here. 

I jus made this thread so it would be fun for everybody, and if people is feelin excluded or like its too serious, then that aint fun, so just remember that while the idea of the thread really works better with people who is regular posters or who is well known just becuz its much easier to make a card for someone when you know about them, nobody is excluded. anyone can play and i hope that they do


----------



## Khadijah

waylost, why the fuck are u quoting urself. You didnt make that card, and it fuckin sucks. it aint funny at all, it aint a BLUELIGHT card, and it aint related to this thread in no way at all. IDK why u posted it once, but i sure as hell dont know why u felt the need to repost it again, over a year after the first time you posted it. 

it wasnt funny then, and its even less funny the second time around. plus the fact that you QUOTED YOURSELF makes it even worse. that aint no contribution to the thread....you aint satisfied to have posted that once, and had to bring it up again? come on yo, that shit is just lame as fuck.


----------



## Khadijah

*ATTN PAPASOMNI!!!*

 i seem to always have the talent of postin the last post on a page....I wanted Papa to see  his card that I made him but it was the last post on the page before this one and I dont think he got to see it so i am puttin it up again, here is a example where quoting yourself is appropriate, so dont start talkin shit now waylost


----------



## Queens

i actually did make that card.  i was just laughing cause i had some funny conversations with that kid.  %)


----------



## Noodle

This looks like fun.

Please consider me in the next go 'round lacey.


----------



## Khadijah

FROM TEH BEGINING:

Here is the ones I have made: (OFFICIAL ones  )
*NEW: *




Old:







































*BOOTLEG COPY CARDS (Aka, ones made by other bluelighters )*




Damien's lacey card








pennywise's lacey


----------



## Chaos23

I remember this thread from a couple of years ago.  An excellent bump IMO.


----------



## Khadijah

*Bootleg cards CONTINUED:* (JK about them bein bootleg  I  hope everybody makes some!)





















*Non Regulation Size (Disqualified from official play) (Old Peoples Large Print Version)  *


----------



## Khadijah

Most of them is in there, I think i missed a couple ones that was in the thread but I included all the ones that was finished, and that was readable. There was a few that was really messed up and pixelated that u couldnt even see so i didnt add them but i got almost every single one . I got all the ones that I made, and all the ones that everybody else made that was halfway decent 

Please yall, lets make some more! Got to collect them all!!!!!  See the post a few ones up for the links to the little drug icons, and the templates for the card for u to add pics and info onto.

Now, as i promised here is a repost of the icons, and a guide to them, also i made a few new drug icons! Now it includes Crack rocks, a better new and improved meth pipe, and a icon for Research chems, aswell as Valium/Benzos. :D

Heres the "key" , and underneath it i will post the icons , so that you can save them to ur computer and add them on to any card you make. I hope i aint gonna be the only one to start makin cards again, it was mad fun when Damien and evverybody else was making them too. 

Here u go:












































































Templates, blank without writing and with writing, which ever one is easier for u to use:


----------



## Finder

I think I def need one of these. :D


----------



## papa

lacey k said:


> *ATTN PAPASOMNI!!!*
> 
> i seem to always have the talent of postin the last post on a page....I wanted Papa to see  his card that I made him but it was the last post on the page before this one and I dont think he got to see it so i am puttin it up again, here is a example where quoting yourself is appropriate, so dont start talkin shit now waylost



Thank you Lacey.....the card is awsome....


----------



## We are all ONE

No Papa, you're awesome


----------



## papa

thanks.....Hug?...


----------



## We are all ONE

have you put your clothes back on since you got back from the lake?

if so, done!


----------



## Kenickie

i wanna see some new ones get made c'mon c'mon people make some new cards.


i wanna see a card for thizzer. wtf is that about.


----------



## Kenickie

lehjrkleheruihtkreh wtf icons? or sumopaint fuck you.

being bitches.

whatever, i attempted:


----------



## L2R

lol@ "not immortal"

well played


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

lacey k said:


> *Non Regulation Size (Disqualified from official play) (Old Peoples Large Print Version)  *



LOL!

you leave my non regulation size old peoples large print version cards alones! 

  :D


----------



## Noodle

LOL@ "understands ebola?'s posts"


----------



## Kenickie

i also wanna see D's card, what the fuck why doesn't that guyhave one


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Hey, I had one too. Where's mine?


----------



## marissaaaaaa

lol these are cute


----------



## Blondie

Hehehehe I would like to collect Papa's card! These bring teh lulz ^_^ I want one!! Prease?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

What are your DOC's lady?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT




----------



## GræyScüll

ooh ooh i want one
who's ass must i flagellate?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I would like one but I think theres only 2 pictures of me on Bluelight... one is like 6 years old and the other is 2 years old... not a picture whore


----------



## -Guido-

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


>



I had 5 Busty Trading Cards and I couldn't even trade GenericMind all of them for 1 measly Alasdairm Trading Card. Even in trading card form Busty is good for fucking nothing.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

-Guido- said:


> I had 5 Busty Trading Cards and I couldn't even trade GenericMind all of them for 1 measly Alasdairm Trading Card. *Even in trading card form Busty is good for fucking nothing.*



He's good for fucking *CHiLD-OF-THE-BEAT*. That's 110% win right there. Not to mention he has 3 Trent Reznor look-alike trophies under his belt. How many do you have?


----------



## -Guido-

HisNameIsFrank said:


> He's good for fucking *CHiLD-OF-THE-BEAT*. That's 110% win right there. Not to mention he has 3 Trent Reznor look-alike trophies under his belt. How many do you have?



Trent Reznor is a fucking faggot; He was forced to cancel his life on MySpace and Twitter, because a bunch of trolls trolled him about his fiancee Bai Ling Mariqueen Maandig. Instead of tracking the 13 year old kids down that trolled his woman he canceled his accounts like a pussy.  Imagine if they sexually harassed his fiancee, maybe he would of used harsh language instead.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

-Guido- said:


> Trent Reznor is a fucking faggot; He was forced to cancel his life on MySpace and Twitter, because a bunch of trolls trolled him about his fiancee Bai Ling Mariqueen Maandig. Instead of tracking the 13 year old kids down that trolled his woman he canceled his accounts like a pussy.  Imagine if they sexually harassed his fiancee, maybe he would of used harsh language instead.



Why are you doing this to me?
Am I not living up to what I'm supposed to be?
Why am I seething with this animosity?
I think you owe me a great big apology


----------



## -Guido-

HisNameIsFrank said:


> Why are you doing this to me?
> Am I not living up to what I'm supposed to be?
> Why am I seething with this animosity?
> I think you owe me a great big apology



Your post is a _terrible lie_.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

u are both fags..... especially you guido


----------



## Noodle

Terrible Lie.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

where my cards u lazy fucks!


----------



## We are all ONE

-Guido- said:


> Your post is a _terrible lie_.



I c wat you do dere


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

guido=fag


----------



## papa

damn.....thats a little rough, CS.....


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I know...but damn... i hate thAT elitist shit


----------



## Mike E

Let me collect 'em all and send to da FBN {Federeral Bereuax of Nonsense}


----------



## papa

get out..


----------



## -Guido-

ChemicalSmiles said:


> guido=fag



Check your mothers VCR. There's a tape of your mother with my Guido dick in her quivering mouth. It will prove that post of yours very wrong.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

eat aids for breakfast and die in a fire


----------



## n3ophy7e

For fuck's sake you two, _knock it off!! _Take your shit elsewhere.


----------



## Noodle

ChemicalSmiles said:


> where my cards u lazy fucks!



Patience my friend.

I am collecting data, so my cards are of the best possible quality.



:D


----------



## slushy muddy water

im trying a couple
just to get this going
hopefully funnier people will take the lead


----------



## Noodle

This will be a fun way to improve my limited Photoshop skill set.


----------



## slushy muddy water

indeed and how
gimp to the max


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

n3ophy7e said:


> For fuck's sake you two, _knock it off!! _Take your shit elsewhere.



I guess....

just cuz n30 said so... %)


----------



## n3ophy7e

And how


----------



## ebola?

Gooey Dough said:
			
		

> Trent Reznor is a fucking faggot; He was forced to cancel his life on MySpace and Twitter, because a bunch of trolls trolled him about his fiancee Bai Ling Mariqueen Maandig. Instead of tracking the 13 year old kids down that trolled his woman he canceled his accounts like a pussy. Imagine if they sexually harassed his fiancee, maybe he would of used harsh language instead.










> Check your mothers VCR.



I think that I spotted Guido with sister in tote, but it was difficult to tell, given how much was occluded by male ejaculate and penetrative objects. :D

ebola


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

we all love guidos sis


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I had sex with a girl who looked just like *-Guido-*'s sister before. That girl insisted on anal. Practically threatened my dick with a fingernail file she pulled out of god knows where. Couldn't have been *-Guido-*'s sister. She said her brother was named Connie. True story.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT




----------



## Noodle

( in even in even )

( ? )

Good one COTB.

:D


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

COTB was on point w/ Blondie!


----------



## DamagedLemon

^ Yes yes


----------



## lilczey

Yo omg bump this is great thanx Lacey k


----------



## DamagedLemon

Omfg it's lilczey. How the hell are you??! Welcome back and hello!


----------



## lilczey

Still doing my g Thanh got 2 jobs still in the struggle.. off the suboxone n Xanax tho so I feel I'm doing "positive"


----------



## slushy muddy water

cheers one i try


----------



## DamagedLemon

I want one!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^yes you need one


----------



## slushy muddy water

lacey k said:


>



you have one dl


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahha drugs make memory weak


----------



## DamagedLemon

Haha true... and OMG I'm not made in China.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Perhaps Lacey assumed with the geography


----------



## lonewolf13

someone make a new thread.


----------



## papa

I have invited Lacey to come in here and make a new one......let's see if she does..


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

DamagedLemon said:


> Haha true... and OMG I'm not made in China.



yes yes you are you ungrateful grapefruit, grapefruit you are too if i so say  


on a related note, the nudie stat version of those card are coming up in a theater near you


----------



## DamagedLemon

No I'm not you stupid dinosaur.


----------



## Rogue Robot

i have been waiting for _years_ to get mine.


----------



## DamagedLemon

If you're a good girl maybe ninja will do a nudie card of you


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i do all my cards in the nude (is what she is sayin)


----------



## Rogue Robot

god i hope so.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I just want in before close. Nothing to add.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

still none for me...


----------



## papa

I'm going to wait until Lacey posts a continuation of this thread, then I'll close it..


----------



## Noodle

Nooooooo!


----------

